# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ابراهومة .. الحقيقة الغائبة

## اينرامو

*منذ الامس تواترت انباء عن سقوط اسم اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من كشف الفريق الافريقى .. الصحف الزرقاء هى التى أوردت الخبر على صفحاتها ، فى نفس اليوم طالعنا عدد من الصحف التى لها علاقة بنادى المريخ والتى اوردت اسماء اللاعبين الذين غادروا مع الفريق الى كوستى ففوجئنا بخلو القائمة من اسم اللاعب - الشىء الذى أكّد صحة المعلومة ورسم العديد من علامات الاستفهام ! 
صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. مما يعضّد القول بان هناك مشكلة حقيقية حول هذا اللاعب ، حيال كل كذلك التزمت الصحف الحمراء صمتاً مريباً .. مانريده حقيقةً هو تمليك المعلومة لكل الجمهور المريخى حتى يكون على بينة من أمره وحتى لايخوض فى لجة الصحف الزرقاء ذات الغرض والتى لاتريد خيراً للمريخ ولا لأهل المريخ ... فهل نطمح فى ذلك ؟ .. الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه ويكفى حديث غارزيتو عنه وغضبه عندما علم بأن اسم اللاعب غير موجود فى كشف الفريق الافريقى حسب ما جاء فى صحافة الأمس .
ترى هل سيتكرم مجلس المريخ اليوم قبل الغد بتوضيح هذا الغموض .. أم تظل الحقيقة غائبة .. ويضيع معها مشروع لاعب كبير ؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة ماعندو اي مشكلة شخصية تمنعه من اللعب للمريخ

القرار اداري بحت

نائب الرئيس الاستاذ عبد الصمد ذكر اليوم في الزعيم انه لايعرف عن سبب ابعاد ابراهومة عن الكشف الافريقي وقال ايضا انه سيبذل كل الجهد لتدارك هذا الامر والحا ابراهومة بالكشف الافريقي للفريق

*

----------


## الدلميت

*ابراهومة صار مادة دسمة لكل الصحف
الزرقاء والحمراء والملونة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اسالو حاتم محمد احمد موش هو مسئول ادارى عن هؤلاء الشباب
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

منذ الامس تواترت انباء عن سقوط اسم اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من كشف الفريق الافريقى .. الصحف الزرقاء هى التى أوردت الخبر على صفحاتها ، فى نفس اليوم طالعنا عدد من الصحف التى لها علاقة بنادى المريخ والتى اوردت اسماء اللاعبين الذين غادروا مع الفريق الى كوستى ففوجئنا بخلو القائمة من اسم اللاعب - الشىء الذى أكّد صحة المعلومة ورسم العديد من علامات الاستفهام !  صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. مما يعضّد القول بان هناك مشكلة حقيقية حول هذا اللاعب ، حيال كل كذلك التزمت الصحف الحمراء صمتاً مريباً .. مانريده حقيقةً هو تمليك المعلومة لكل الجمهور المريخى حتى يكون على بينة من أمره وحتى لايخوض فى لجة الصحف الزرقاء ذات الغرض والتى لاتريد خيراً للمريخ ولا لأهل المريخ ... فهل نطمح فى ذلك ؟ .. الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه ويكفى حديث غارزيتو عنه وغضبه عندما علم بأن اسم اللاعب غير موجود فى كشف الفريق الافريقى حسب ما جاء فى صحافة الأمس . ترى هل سيتكرم مجلس المريخ اليوم قبل الغد بتوضيح هذا الغموض .. أم تظل الحقيقة غائبة .. ويضيع معها مشروع لاعب كبير ؟



الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه
ده السبب الحقيقي لمحاربة ابراهومه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*من المسؤل عن هذه المهازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المسؤل عن تغييب ابرهومة مرتين عن معسكري القاهرة وقطر
من المسؤل عن اسقاط اسم ابراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي والذي يمثل الهدف الرئيس للمريخ
هل يراد من هذه المهازل إهدء اللاعب للهلال من أجل الموازنات؟؟؟ وتوازن القوة بين الفرقتين ام هي مؤامرة؟؟؟
ابراهومة من الخطوط الحمراء التي لن نتنازل عنها علي الإطلاق
فاليعلم هذا اولي الأمر في كل مكان
*

----------


## ابو همام

*لى  بس المجلس  ما   عاوز   يملكنا  الحقيقه
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*لك الله يا زعيم 


مش كفاية وليد علاء الدين 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

منذ الامس تواترت انباء عن سقوط اسم اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من كشف الفريق الافريقى .. الصحف الزرقاء هى التى أوردت الخبر على صفحاتها ، فى نفس اليوم طالعنا عدد من الصحف التى لها علاقة بنادى المريخ والتى اوردت اسماء اللاعبين الذين غادروا مع الفريق الى كوستى ففوجئنا بخلو القائمة من اسم اللاعب - الشىء الذى أكّد صحة المعلومة ورسم العديد من علامات الاستفهام ! 
صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. مما يعضّد القول بان هناك مشكلة حقيقية حول هذا اللاعب ، حيال كل كذلك التزمت الصحف الحمراء صمتاً مريباً .. مانريده حقيقةً هو تمليك المعلومة لكل الجمهور المريخى حتى يكون على بينة من أمره وحتى لايخوض فى لجة الصحف الزرقاء ذات الغرض والتى لاتريد خيراً للمريخ ولا لأهل المريخ ... فهل نطمح فى ذلك ؟ .. الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه ويكفى حديث غارزيتو عنه وغضبه عندما علم بأن اسم اللاعب غير موجود فى كشف الفريق الافريقى حسب ما جاء فى صحافة الأمس .
ترى هل سيتكرم مجلس المريخ اليوم قبل الغد بتوضيح هذا الغموض .. أم تظل الحقيقة غائبة .. ويضيع معها مشروع لاعب كبير ؟



22222222   
مشكور الصفوة اينرامو
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ابراهومة ماعندو اي مشكلة شخصية تمنعه من اللعب للمريخ

القرار اداري بحت

نائب الرئيس الاستاذ عبد الصمد ذكر اليوم في الزعيم انه لايعرف عن سبب ابعاد ابراهومة عن الكشف الافريقي وقال ايضا انه سيبذل كل الجهد لتدارك هذا الامر والحا ابراهومة بالكشف الافريقي للفريق




بأمانة شديدة ده ما كلام زول مسئول .. كيف ماعارف؟ .. ومنو المفروض يعرف ؟ ... والاتحاد الافريقى هو مفتكرو اتحاد معتصم واسامة عطا المنان .. لن يستطيع الحاق ابراهومة بكشف المريخ الافريقى الا فى حالة صعود المريخ لدور الــ 8 ... عموماً ده كلام لايخاطب عقل الانسان .. كان الأفضل له ان يصمت .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ابراهومة صار مادة دسمة لكل الصحف
الزرقاء والحمراء والملونة



يا دنميت ... ابراهومة نحن بنشوف فيهو مستقبل المريخ .. انا عندى احساس انو مستهدف والسوابق تؤكد ذلك .. يبقى السؤال لمصلحة من؟ .. مؤكد ليس لمصلحة المريخ .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

اسالو حاتم محمد احمد موش هو مسئول ادارى عن هؤلاء الشباب



القطاع الرياضى ودائرة الكرة ... الموضوع ده كبير ... والذى يثير الريبة سابقتى عدم سفره الى القاهرة وقطر مع البعثة والحاقه بعد ذلك .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه
ده السبب الحقيقي لمحاربة ابراهومه



نريد تحديد أسماء من يقفون وراء هذه المؤامرة ... التى فى الغالب تحركها مصالح شخصية .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

من المسؤل عن هذه المهازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المسؤل عن تغييب ابرهومة مرتين عن معسكري القاهرة وقطر
من المسؤل عن اسقاط اسم ابراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي والذي يمثل الهدف الرئيس للمريخ
هل يراد من هذه المهازل إهدء اللاعب للهلال من أجل الموازنات؟؟؟ وتوازن القوة بين الفرقتين ام هي مؤامرة؟؟؟
ابراهومة من الخطوط الحمراء التي لن نتنازل عنها علي الإطلاق
فاليعلم هذا اولي الأمر في كل مكان



والله يا منعم عندى احساس قوى ان هناك مؤامرة قد دبرت واحيكت بليل ضد هذا اللاعب "المشروع" ... فلنتضامن جميعاً وتعرية المتورطين فيها لكشفها .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*Big puzzle 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

لى  بس المجلس  ما   عاوز   يملكنا  الحقيقه



ارتيابى وشكّى تولّدا من هذاالسؤال: لماذا هذا الصمت المريب؟
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

لك الله يا زعيم 


مش كفاية وليد علاء الدين 



اعادام المواهب لن نرضى به ... التاريخ والمجد الذى نفتخر به فى المريخ سطّره شباب مثل ابراهومة ... لذلك شخصياً لن يهدأ لى بال الا بعد معرفة حقيقة هذه الكارثة .

*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

22222222   
مشكور الصفوة اينرامو



لك التحية مريخى للأبد ... ومعاً لفك طلاسم هذه الألغاز .
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

من المسؤل عن هذه المهازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المسؤل عن تغييب ابرهومة مرتين عن معسكري القاهرة وقطر
من المسؤل عن اسقاط اسم ابراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي والذي يمثل الهدف الرئيس للمريخ
هل يراد من هذه المهازل إهدء اللاعب للهلال من أجل الموازنات؟؟؟ وتوازن القوة بين الفرقتين ام هي مؤامرة؟؟؟
ابراهومة من الخطوط الحمراء التي لن نتنازل عنها علي الإطلاق
فاليعلم هذا اولي الأمر في كل مكان



لله درك
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

Big puzzle 



خليك معانا يداً بيد لمعرفة حقيقة الأمر .
*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*ما دام حاتم محمد احمد هو  مسؤول هذا القطاع الحساس ..فﻻ ترجوا خيرا منه فوق ليس بجدير بذلك المنصب .
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق هبانى
					

ما دام حاتم محمد احمد هو  مسؤول هذا القطاع الحساس ..فﻻ ترجوا خيرا منه فوق ليس بجدير بذلك المنصب .



لماذا لاتتم تعريته واقالته اذا كان هو السبب ؟ ... اعتقد ان المتورطين فى هذه القضية أكبر من حاتم !
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اتمني ان تكون قروش كردولا بعيدة في ظل الانحطاط الاخلاقي والاقتصادي بالبلاد
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

اتمني ان تكون قروش كردولا بعيدة في ظل الانحطاط الاخلاقي والاقتصادي بالبلاد



لا اعتقد ان الكاردينال له علاقة بالأمر حتى الآن .. ولكن بهذه الطريقة نحن نقدم ابراهومة لقمة سائغة له .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*والله يا اينرامو رغم التفاؤل الذي تملكني في موسم 2015 الا انني بدأت اشعر بالاحباط الشديد بسبب هذا (الملف الخطير) ابعاد ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من القائمة الافريقية , و انا عن نفسي تسائلت غيرمرة لعدم مشاركته مباراة درع الاستقلال ضد الهلال و قبلها مباراة كمبالاستي في بورتسودان و الرابطة كوستي في الاسبوع الاول و لكني عدت و قلت احتمال قرار فني او اصابة او اي شئ من هذا القبيل , غير ما بدأ يحوم الآن من غموض و ريبة لا تسر اي مريخي يحب المريخ  ,,و اقول ان الاستاذ جمال الوالي و نائبه عبدالصمت اذا لم يملكونا الحقائق كاملة و أن يتم اصلاح هذا الشئ الغيرمفهوم و يعود ابراهومة كما نريد الى كشف المريخ افريقيآ و محليآ فليذهبوا غير مأسوف عليهم و سيظل المريخ هو المريخ , فمن يفرط في مكتسبات و حقوق النادي وهو على دفة القيادة نهارآ جهارآ و في بداية موسم جديد و يكون الغموض سيد الموقف , فماذا نقول , ارحمووووونا يرحمكم الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله , والله يكضب الشينة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

لا اعتقد ان الكاردينال له علاقة بالأمر حتى الآن .. ولكن بهذه الطريقة نحن نقدم ابراهومة لقمة سائغة له .





بايدينا وليس بايدي غيرنا نضيع في مواهبنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالعربي الواضح 
اذا أضاعوا ابراهومة فاليذهبوا 
فلن نهتم بمن لا يحرس مصالح المريخ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قرائن الاحوال تذهب ان هناك امر ما في طريقة التسجيل لهذا اللاعب والمؤشرات كثيرة منها عدم وضعه بالكشف الاعدادي سواء لقاهرة المعز او قطر اذ تم الحاقه بعد ان كثر الحديث لقطر ثم غاب عن مباراة بورتسودان والهلال والرابطة وابعد اخيرا من مباراة اليوم امام مريخ كوستي هذا يؤكد لنا ان هناك خطأ في اجراءات القيد اذ ان الجميع يشهدون له بقيمته الفنيه وهو من اعمدة المستقبل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لا اعتقد ان الامر يخرج عن كونه استمرارا لسياسات هذا المجلس العشوائي الجاهل بامور كرة القدم وادارتها
وليس مؤامرة او اي شيئ مقصود
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					






*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

قرائن الاحوال تذهب ان هناك امر ما في طريقة التسجيل لهذا اللاعب والمؤشرات كثيرة منها عدم وضعه بالكشف الاعدادي سواء لقاهرة المعز او قطر اذ تم الحاقه بعد ان كثر الحديث لقطر ثم غاب عن مباراة بورتسودان والهلال والرابطة وابعد اخيرا من مباراة اليوم امام مريخ كوستي هذا يؤكد لنا ان هناك خطأ في اجراءات القيد اذ ان الجميع يشهدون له بقيمته الفنيه وهو من اعمدة المستقبل



لا باس بالاعتراف بالخطأ ان وجد،
اما النهج الحالى هو ما يدعم عدم الاستقرار،،
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

والله يا اينرامو رغم التفاؤل الذي تملكني في موسم 2015 الا انني بدأت اشعر بالاحباط الشديد بسبب هذا (الملف الخطير) ابعاد ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من القائمة الافريقية , و انا عن نفسي تسائلت غيرمرة لعدم مشاركته مباراة درع الاستقلال ضد الهلال و قبلها مباراة كمبالاستي في بورتسودان و الرابطة كوستي في الاسبوع الاول و لكني عدت و قلت احتمال قرار فني او اصابة او اي شئ من هذا القبيل , غير ما بدأ يحوم الآن من غموض و ريبة لا تسر اي مريخي يحب المريخ  ,,و اقول ان الاستاذ جمال الوالي و نائبه عبدالصمت اذا لم يملكونا الحقائق كاملة و أن يتم اصلاح هذا الشئ الغيرمفهوم و يعود ابراهومة كما نريد الى كشف المريخ افريقيآ و محليآ فليذهبوا غير مأسوف عليهم و سيظل المريخ هو المريخ , فمن يفرط في مكتسبات و حقوق النادي وهو على دفة القيادة نهارآ جهارآ و في بداية موسم جديد و يكون الغموض سيد الموقف , فماذا نقول , ارحمووووونا يرحمكم الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله , والله يكضب الشينة .



وراء الأكمة ما وراءها .. عزيزى الصادق .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



بايدينا وليس بايدي غيرنا نضيع في مواهبنا



انا حزين الآن .. حقيقةً حزين .

*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بالعربي الواضح 
اذا أضاعوا ابراهومة فاليذهبوا 
فلن نهتم بمن لا يحرس مصالح المريخ



انا يا عبدالمنعم مستغرب جداً جداً للموقف الغريب والمريب والسلبى من اعلامنا .. كأن الأمر لايعنيهم ... ويكتبون فى مواضيع أكل الدهر وشرب عليها ثم نام .
*

----------


## kampbell

*اخوتي ليس هنالك اي خطاء  في قيده  و الا لتم تصحيحه  
هنالك مؤامره  تحاك  ضد المريخ  من اهل المريخ  او المدعين بانهم مريخاب و اكبر دليل صمت الاعلام المريخي 
الذي اعتبره متواطئ  و له مصلحه من الصمت  اين انتي يا صحيفه الهدف  لكشف المستور
يجب ان يكون هنالك توضيح من اداره النادي و تبين ما حدث  فهو ليس سهوا بل بفعل فااااعل
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

قرائن الاحوال تذهب ان هناك امر ما في طريقة التسجيل لهذا اللاعب والمؤشرات كثيرة منها عدم وضعه بالكشف الاعدادي سواء لقاهرة المعز او قطر اذ تم الحاقه بعد ان كثر الحديث لقطر ثم غاب عن مباراة بورتسودان والهلال والرابطة وابعد اخيرا من مباراة اليوم امام مريخ كوستي هذا يؤكد لنا ان هناك خطأ في اجراءات القيد اذ ان الجميع يشهدون له بقيمته الفنيه وهو من اعمدة المستقبل



واذا سلّمنا جدلاً بأن هناك خطأ ما فى اجراءات تسجيله لماذا لايتم الاعلان عن ذلك ؟ ولماذا لايحاسب من أخطأ ؟ ... عزيزى ابراهيم عطية المريخ فريق كبير .. وكبير جداً ومن العيب أن يدار بمثل هذه الطريقة .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,محمد سلماوي,اينرامو,kampbell,Musab Wadshendi,صديق بلول,RED PLANET,عبد المنعم خليفة,wadalhaja,وليد شقرور
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا اعتقد ان الامر يخرج عن كونه استمرارا لسياسات هذا المجلس العشوائي الجاهل بامور كرة القدم وادارتها
وليس مؤامرة او اي شيئ مقصود



عملت قبل 9 سنوات بأحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بمنطقة بحرى ولمدة ثلاثة سنوات ونصف ... وكلنا متطوعون ولنا اعمالنا الخاصة ولم يكن يوجد اى عضو فى المجلس متفرغ للعمل بالنادى .. رغم ذلك لا اثناء ولا بعد هذه الفترة حدث خطأ فى اجراءات تسجيل لاعب .. فما بالك بالمريخ الكبير والعظيم جداً ؟ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ينتابني غضب لدرجة فقدان المنطق
بسبب الصمت المريب الذي يلف الموضوع
صحفنا تكلمت عن كل التوافه ولكن موضوع ابراهومة تعتيم 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

اخوتي ليس هنالك اي خطاء  في قيده  و الا لتم تصحيحه  
هنالك مؤامره  تحاك  ضد المريخ  من اهل المريخ  او المدعين بانهم مريخاب و اكبر دليل صمت الاعلام المريخي 
الذي اعتبره متواطئ  و له مصلحه من الصمت  اين انتي يا صحيفه الهدف  لكشف المستور
يجب ان يكون هنالك توضيح من اداره النادي و تبين ما حدث  فهو ليس سهوا بل بفعل فااااعل



هذا بالضبط ما نريده .. توضيح الحقائق كاملة .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ينتابني غضب لدرجة فقدان المنطق
بسبب الصمت المريب الذي يلف الموضوع
صحفنا تكلمت عن كل التوافه ولكن موضوع ابراهومة تعتيم 



هذا ما يزيد من استغرابى ويرسم علامات الاستفهام كل ثانية فى رأسى ... ويؤلمنى حقاً .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماخطه يراع الاستاذ احمد محمد الحاج في عموده رحيق رياضي بالصدى اليوم

○  لا أدري إلى متى تظل إدارة المريخ في رهبة من أمر الإعتماد على اللاعبين  الشباب في منظومة الفريق (تدريجياً) لأجل تكوين (عصب) أساسي يخدم الفريق  لسنوات وسنوات حتى وان اقتضت تلك الرؤية أخذ فترة زمنية تزيد عن الثلاث  سنوات.

○ تلك النظرة القاصرة من شأنها أن تبتر أحد أهم عوامل بناء الفرق الكبيرة  بالإعتماد على عنصر الشباب والاستعاضة عن تسجيلات اللاعبين المستهلكين التي  تهدر فيها المليارات دون تحقيق نتائج مرجوة قياساً بتلك الأموال المهدرة.

○ تجربة الدوري الرديف حققت نجاحاً منقطع النظير (رغم هرجلة تنظيم  منافساتها) بإفراز لاعبين مميزين بعد أن عمل (أبناء المريخ الخلص) خلف  الكواليس بتنقيب وغربلة ميادين العاصمة والولايات وتعاقدوا مع درر حمراء  بإمكانهم أن يقدموا الإضافة للفرقة الحمراء في العهد القريب.

○ وجود اللاعب الشاب (ابراهيم محجوب) خارج الكشف الأفريقي اعتبره من وجهة  نظري (سقطة إدارية) لا تغتفر ونهج سئ (لتصفية الحسابات) عقب الأزمة التي  حدثت منه وزميله شمس الفلاح عقب معسكر القاهرة وقصّة ابعادهما من معسكر  الدوحة قبل تدخّل المدير الفني غارزيتو.

○ لاعب تدرّج بالمراحل السنية لفريق المريخ وبات أحد أميز وأهم اللاعبين  الشباب وأقنع أجهزة فنية في خبرة (كروجر – أوتوفيستر – غارزيتو) تقوم إدارة  القطاع الرياضي بإقصاءه من الكشف الأفريقي في حدث غريب أثار سخط المدير  الفني غارزيتو بعد أن وقف على مستوى اللاعب خلال معسكري القاهرة والدوحة.

○ ليس بالضرورة أن يلعب ابراهومة افريقياً ولكن ليس من المنطق أن يتم تدمير اللاعب معنوياً بهذا النهج المخطط له مسبقاً.

○ المريخ أرسل كشفه الافريقي (منقوصاً) عقب قضية ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح  والإتهامات التي طالت اللاعبين بالجلوس مع الهلال إلى آخر القصة.

○ في الهلال يشارك وليد علاء الدين وأطهر الطاهر بصورة أساسية مع الفرقة  الهلالية وكلاهما متواجد مع الفرقة الزرقاء في الكشف الأفريقي بينما يجد  أحد أميز اللاعبين الشباب بالفرقة الحمراء نفسه خارج الكشف الأفريقي.

○ سيقول البعض أن اللاعب مازال صغيراً على المباريات الأفريقية وهو تبرير  تدحضّه مشاركات اللاعب أمام كمبالا سيتي والهلال وشالكه والعديد من  المباريات إضافة بأن المريخ أصلاً اعتمد على لاعبين (محترفين) صغار يقتربون  من عمر ابراهومة كأوكرا ووارغو وجمال سالم.

○ عبد الرحيم أمبده وسامي عبد الله ودقاشية وحمدتو ورمضان عجب ووليد علاء  الدين كلهم كانوا لاعبين (شباب) بصفوف المريخ سواء تحت السن أو بمدرسة  شهداء المريخ للمراحل السنية ولم يصبر عليهم الأحمر فغادروا وتحولوا إلى  لاعبين (أساسيين) بعدد من فرق الدوري الممتاز الى يومنا هذا مع استعادة  أحدهم (بالملايين).

○ قرار لم أجد له أية مبررات سوى (تصفية حسابات) والتعامل (بردود الأفعال)  في القضايا التي تخص المريخ بدلاً من ادارتها بالحكمة والعقلانية.

*

----------


## اينرامو

*○ قرار لم أجد له أية مبررات سوى (تصفية حسابات) والتعامل (بردود الأفعال) في القضايا التي تخص المريخ بدلاً من ادارتها بالحكمة والعقلانية . 
تعامل بردود أفعال ! وتصفية حسابات ! ... طيب .. المريخ هو الخاسر الأكبر .... الوضع الطبيعى اى زول عندو حسابات عايز يصفيها يمشى يصفيها بعيد من المريخ .. الضرر والخطر الحقيقى من هؤلاء الأرزقية - الطحالب .


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




اسالو حاتم محمد احمد موش هو مسئول ادارى عن هؤلاء الشباب



..اذا حاتم ورا الحكاية دي تبقى كااارثة  ويجب  ابعاد حاتم نهائيا لانه يعمل ضد الزعيم ..أسلوب قذر اسلوب المؤامرات ..وأين والينا من مثل هذه الامور ..
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

..اذا حاتم ورا الحكاية دي تبقى كااارثة  ويجب  ابعاد حاتم نهائيا لانه يعمل ضد الزعيم ..أسلوب قذر اسلوب المؤامرات ..وأين والينا من مثل هذه الامور ..



نحن العايزنو اتصال بمسئول حاولت ارسل رسالة فى الخاص للاخ كسلاوى بهذا المعنى ولكن للأسف الـــ inbox بتاعو مليان .... بالله ياكسلاوى اذا أمكن اعمل اتصال باى زول فى المجلس خليهو يفك لينا الطلسم ده .
*

----------


## على عبدالله

*لله درك يا مريخ المواهب تدمر وأنصاف المواهب تحمي



















إلى متى يا مجلس المريخ تجاربهم المواهب الشابة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على عبدالله
					

لله درك يا مريخ المواهب تدمر وأنصاف المواهب تحمي













إلى متى يا مجلس المريخ تجاربهم المواهب الشابة



شىء مؤسف والله .

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻟﻠﺎﺳﻒ نﻓﺴﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﺧﻠﺎﺹ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍ ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻌﻮ يﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻱ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ
ﻳﻤﺶ ﻟﻠﻬﻠﺎﻝ ﺍﻭ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﺶ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺷﻰ ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻣﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﺻﻠﺎ 
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻨﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻓﻜﺎﺭﻭ ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻫﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻠﺎﻝ مﻦ ﻓﺮﺍﻍ اكيد
ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ 
ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻠﺎﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺩﺍ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻴﻬﻮ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻃﺎﺭﺩ
ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻩ ﻳﺸﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻠﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﻫﻮ
ﻏﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﻱ ﻛﻮﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻳﺠﻲ ﺑﺮﺟﻠﻴﻨﻮ ﺑﺮﺍﻩ
ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻣﻌﺎﻛﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﻧﺎﺷﻰ ﺩﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ
ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ
ﻧﺼﻒ قوة ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ 
ﻳﻌﻨﻲ 50% 
ﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺗﻀﻴﻔﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻭﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﻣﻜﺘﻤﻞ
ﻭﺍﻟﺎﻣﺜﻠﻪ ﻛﺘﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﺎﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻧﺎ ﺯﻱ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﻣﻨﻬﻢ
ﺣﻤﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ﺟﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺳﺠﻠﻮﻧﻲ معاكم ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﺎﻟﻮﻫﻮ ﻋﻦ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺑﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻫﻮ ﺟﺎ ﺑﺮﺟﻠﻴﻨﻮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺗﻪ
ﺣﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ
ﺍﺩﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺟﻠﺪﻭ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ و ﻓﻲ ﺷﻰ ﻏﺎﻣﺾ ﻛﺮﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ
ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻳﺴﺎﻝ مﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﻪ 99%
ﻟﺎ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻭﻟﺎ ﺻﻤﺪ ﻭﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ
ﺩﻱ مهمة ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﻪ ﻫﻮ 
ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﺗﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮ
ﺣﺘى ﻭﺍﻥ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﻨﺪﻭ ﺍﺷﻜﺎﻝ 
دا تقصﻳﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ طارق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

○ قرار لم أجد له أية مبررات سوى (تصفية حسابات) والتعامل (بردود الأفعال) في القضايا التي تخص المريخ بدلاً من ادارتها بالحكمة والعقلانية . 
تعامل بردود أفعال ! وتصفية حسابات ! ... طيب .. المريخ هو الخاسر الأكبر .... الوضع الطبيعى اى زول عندو حسابات عايز يصفيها يمشى يصفيها بعيد من المريخ .. الضرر والخطر الحقيقى من هؤلاء الأرزقية - الطحالب .





ومن يهتم لخسارة المريخ يا اينرامو 
كلامي هذا ليس تغولاً ولكن بنيته علي أساس تصفية الحسابات علي حساب المريخ
هذا ما قادني لقول من يهتم لخسارة المريخ طالما الأمر شخصي بحت فالمريخ يأتي ثانياً إن أتى من اصله
وأعيدها بكل أسف وحزن من يهتم لأمر المريخ
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## اينرامو

*=دا تقصير ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ طارق=
انا رأيى الشخصى قلتو قبل كدة انو مجرد ما اسمع طارق ده بتكلم بحس انو المريخ فى خطر ... يجب أن يحاسب ... فى مجموعة من الادايين دخلو المريخ ده والله فى غفلة من الزمن .
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*قبل ان نكيل التهم علينا الانتظار لمعرفة الحقيقة ومن ثم لينشد كل ليلاه
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ومن يهتم لخسارة المريخ يا اينرامو 
كلامي هذا ليس تغولاً ولكن بنيته علي أساس تصفية الحسابات علي حساب المريخ
هذا ما قادني لقول من يهتم لخسارة المريخ طالما الأمر شخصي بحت فالمريخ يأتي ثانياً إن أتى من اصله
وأعيدها بكل أسف وحزن من يهتم لأمر المريخ
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



فعلاً يا منعم واضح انو المريخ ليس أولوية لبعض اداريي الغفلة فى هذا الزمن المشئوم ... والله ده سقوط مريع .. ولو البلد دى فيها ناس الواحد بحترم نفسو لمن يخطىء خطأ فادح زى ده المفروض يستقيل .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

قبل ان نكيل التهم علينا الانتظار لمعرفة الحقيقة ومن ثم لينشد كل ليلاه



ستنتظر طويلاً ياياسر ... هذا السيناريو ليس وليد الامس ... هذا سيناريو قديم ... والسوابق موجودة .
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ياخوان خلونا تصفية الحسابات ماذا يعني المصدر االهلالي المريخ لا يستطيع اشراك ابراهومة في المباريات الرسمية علماء كلنا يعلم جلوس ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح مع الهلال في التسجلات الأخيرة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺎﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﺎ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺸﻰ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ
ﻟﻴﻪ
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻰ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ باللاعﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ
ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
ﻭﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ البراﻋﻢ والناشئﻳﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ
ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺗﺤﺖ امر طارق
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻟﺤﻆﻪ مﻧﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻂﺎﺏ ﻳﺘﺮﺳﻞ ﻟﻠﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﺮﺳﻠﻪ
بكون ﻣﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﻣﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ
ﻭﺩﺍ ﺷﻐﻠﻪ طبﻋﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺎﺕ ﺻﺪﻓﻪ ﺳﺎﻱ
ﺍﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺭﺳﻞ ﺍﺳﻢ اﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ
ﻭﻏﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺑﺲ ﻳﻌﻔﻰ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ
ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻛﺎﺭﺛﻪ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

منذ الامس تواترت انباء عن سقوط اسم اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب "ابراهومة" من كشف الفريق الافريقى .. الصحف الزرقاء هى التى أوردت الخبر على صفحاتها ، فى نفس اليوم طالعنا عدد من الصحف التى لها علاقة بنادى المريخ والتى اوردت اسماء اللاعبين الذين غادروا مع الفريق الى كوستى ففوجئنا بخلو القائمة من اسم اللاعب - الشىء الذى أكّد صحة المعلومة ورسم العديد من علامات الاستفهام ! 
صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. مما يعضّد القول بان هناك مشكلة حقيقية حول هذا اللاعب ، حيال كل كذلك التزمت الصحف الحمراء صمتاً مريباً .. مانريده حقيقةً هو تمليك المعلومة لكل الجمهور المريخى حتى يكون على بينة من أمره وحتى لايخوض فى لجة الصحف الزرقاء ذات الغرض والتى لاتريد خيراً للمريخ ولا لأهل المريخ ... فهل نطمح فى ذلك ؟ .. الحديث عن ابراهومة يعنى الحديث عن مستقبل المريخ كونه لاعب ناشىء أثبت فعلاً لا قولاً ان خير المريخ ومستقبله فى ناشئيه وشبابه ويكفى حديث غارزيتو عنه وغضبه عندما علم بأن اسم اللاعب غير موجود فى كشف الفريق الافريقى حسب ما جاء فى صحافة الأمس .
ترى هل سيتكرم مجلس المريخ اليوم قبل الغد بتوضيح هذا الغموض .. أم تظل الحقيقة غائبة .. ويضيع معها مشروع لاعب كبير ؟







الحته دي شنو يا انيرامو انت جايب الخبر كدا
صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. 

والممتاز دخلو شنو
موش مفروض عادي يلعب محلي ومنثم يلحق شهر سته ان حيين افريقيا
طبعا دا اذا ربنا هداهم
كدي وضح لي انو ما بلعب ممتاز
و هو كان لاعب الموسم الفات
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

من المسؤل عن هذه المهازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المسؤل عن تغييب ابرهومة مرتين عن معسكري القاهرة وقطر
من المسؤل عن اسقاط اسم ابراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي والذي يمثل الهدف الرئيس للمريخ
هل يراد من هذه المهازل إهدء اللاعب للهلال من أجل الموازنات؟؟؟ وتوازن القوة بين الفرقتين ام هي مؤامرة؟؟؟
ابراهومة من الخطوط الحمراء التي لن نتنازل عنها علي الإطلاق
فاليعلم هذا اولي الأمر في كل مكان



قلنا ليكم يا جماعة الخير في شيء غلط ويجب ان يعالج وبسرعة
صراحة ترهل اداري عديم الفائدة وسقطات ادارية متلاحقة والخاسر المريخ وجمهوره الصابر
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

الحته دي شنو يا انيرامو انت جايب الخبر كدا
صباح هذا اليوم طالعنا الصحف ووجدنا خبراً يؤكد ان المريخ لايستطيع اشراك ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز .. 

والممتاز دخلو شنو
موش مفروض عادي يلعب محلي ومنثم يلحق شهر سته ان حيين افريقيا
طبعا دا اذا ربنا هداهم
كدي وضح لي انو ما بلعب ممتاز
و هو كان لاعب الموسم الفات



وانت قايل "المتوّر" نفسنا من الصباح شنو؟ بكل بجاحة وصلف فى الصفحة الأولى لجريدة قوون محامى هلالابى بتحدى المريخ انو يلعّب ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز ... بالواضح كدة يبو انو فى اشكالية فى اجراءات تسجيل اللاعب ... المشكلة انو لا المسئولين ... ولا اعلام المريخ دايرين يوضحو المسألةصمت مريب وغريب جداً ... رسلت لى كسلاوى الوارد بتاعو مليان ... بس عشان يتصل بى مسئول .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻣن ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻌﺎ
ﻣﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺳﺎﻱ
لكن ﺩﻱ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

قلنا ليكم يا جماعة الخير في شيء غلط ويجب ان يعالج وبسرعة
صراحة ترهل اداري عديم الفائدة وسقطات ادارية متلاحقة والخاسر المريخ وجمهوره الصابر



دى الحاجة المؤسفة يا ودالبقعة انو المتضرر الأكبر هو المريخ ... لا رجال الأعمال ولا "المتبزنسين" معهم .. فى ساعة الشؤم هذه .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻣن ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻌﺎ
ﻣﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺳﺎﻱ
لكن ﺩﻱ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ



ﻛﺴﻠﺎﻭﻱ ﺧﻠﻴﻬﻮ
ﻭﻳﻦ ﺩﻳﺎﺏ
ﻭﻳﻦ ﺷﻴﺒﺎ
ﻳﺎ ﺷﻴﺒﺎ ﺍﻓﺘﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﺥ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ
ﺷﺎﻳﻔﻚ ﺑﺘﺎﻭﻕ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﺎﻟﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ
ﻟﺎ ﺣﻮﻟﺎ
ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ دا
                        	*

----------


## ابو تولا

*موهبة فى الطريق  الضياع ولابد من الجماهير ان تحمي تلك الموهبة من الضياع ونتمني ان نري فى مبارة المريخ القادمة فى الدوري الممتاز ثورة جماهيرية تحمي الموهب ابرهومة ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻣن ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻌﺎ
ﻣﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺳﺎﻱ
لكن ﺩﻱ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ



أديك كمان انا شوفى: نص المريخ الحالى ده ابراهومة وايمن سعيد ... فقط .... زول موهوب وقلبو حار جداً وخيالو واسع فى الكورة يصنع ويهدّف ويدافع ... لاعب وسط عصرى ... مافى اى علاقة بينو وبين المحنطين الباقين ديل .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻞ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻗﺘﺒﺎﺱ ﻟﻜﻠﺎﻣﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﺻﺪ ﺍﻗﺘﺒﺲ ﻛﻠﺎﻡك ﻳﺎ ﺍﻧﻴﺮﺍﻣﻮ
ﺷﻮﺕ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺎﻛﻴﺪﻩ ﻫﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺷﺎﻥ ﻭﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻝ نطﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﻭﻧﺠﻴﺐ ﺍﺧﺮﻫﺎ
:(
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو تولا
					

موهبة فى الطريق  الضياع ولابد من الجماهير ان تحمي تلك الموهبة من الضياع ونتمني ان نري فى مبارة المريخ القادمة فى الدوري الممتاز ثورة جماهيرية تحمي الموهب ابرهومة ؟؟؟



جمهور المريخ ينبغى أن يعلم الحقيقة .. لانو ممكن يدو الجمهور ايحاء انو لاعب متمرد .. وقعد مع الهلال ...الخ من الخزعبلات .
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*: رحيق رياضي :: ابراهومة ونهج تصفية الحسابات
    احمد محمد الحاج
○    لا أدري إلى متى تظل إدارة المريخ في رهبة من أمر الإعتماد على اللاعبين   الشباب في منظومة الفريق (تدريجياً) لأجل تكوين (عصب) أساسي يخدم الفريق   لسنوات وسنوات حتى وان اقتضت تلك الرؤية أخذ فترة زمنية تزيد عن الثلاث   سنوات.

○  تلك النظرة القاصرة من شأنها أن تبتر أحد أهم عوامل بناء  الفرق الكبيرة  بالإعتماد على عنصر الشباب والاستعاضة عن تسجيلات اللاعبين  المستهلكين  التي تهدر فيها المليارات دون تحقيق نتائج مرجوة قياساً بتلك  الأموال  المهدرة.

○  تجربة الدوري الرديف حققت نجاحاً منقطع النظير  (رغم هرجلة تنظيم  منافساتها) بإفراز لاعبين مميزين بعد أن عمل (أبناء  المريخ الخلص) خلف  الكواليس بتنقيب وغربلة ميادين العاصمة والولايات  وتعاقدوا مع درر حمراء  بإمكانهم أن يقدموا الإضافة للفرقة الحمراء في العهد  القريب.

○  وجود اللاعب الشاب (ابراهيم محجوب) خارج الكشف الأفريقي  اعتبره من وجهة  نظري (سقطة إدارية) لا تغتفر ونهج سئ (لتصفية الحسابات)  عقب الأزمة التي  حدثت منه وزميله شمس الفلاح عقب معسكر القاهرة وقصّة  ابعادهما من معسكر  الدوحة قبل تدخّل المدير الفني غارزيتو.

○  لاعب  تدرّج بالمراحل السنية لفريق المريخ وبات أحد أميز وأهم اللاعبين  الشباب  وأقنع أجهزة فنية في خبرة (كروجر – أوتوفيستر – غارزيتو) تقوم  إدارة القطاع  الرياضي بإقصاءه من الكشف الأفريقي في حدث غريب أثار سخط  المدير الفني  غارزيتو بعد أن وقف على مستوى اللاعب خلال معسكري القاهرة  والدوحة.

○  ليس بالضرورة أن يلعب ابراهومة افريقياً ولكن ليس من المنطق أن يتم تدمير اللاعب معنوياً بهذا النهج المخطط له مسبقاً.

○   المريخ أرسل كشفه الافريقي (منقوصاً) عقب قضية ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح   والإتهامات التي طالت اللاعبين بالجلوس مع الهلال إلى آخر القصة.

○   في الهلال يشارك وليد علاء الدين وأطهر الطاهر بصورة أساسية مع الفرقة   الهلالية وكلاهما متواجد مع الفرقة الزرقاء في الكشف الأفريقي بينما يجد   أحد أميز اللاعبين الشباب بالفرقة الحمراء نفسه خارج الكشف الأفريقي.

○   سيقول البعض أن اللاعب مازال صغيراً على المباريات الأفريقية وهو تبرير   تدحضّه مشاركات اللاعب أمام كمبالا سيتي والهلال وشالكه والعديد من   المباريات إضافة بأن المريخ أصلاً اعتمد على لاعبين (محترفين) صغار يقتربون   من عمر ابراهومة كأوكرا ووارغو وجمال سالم.

○  عبد الرحيم أمبده  وسامي عبد الله ودقاشية وحمدتو ورمضان عجب ووليد علاء  الدين كلهم كانوا  لاعبين (شباب) بصفوف المريخ سواء تحت السن أو بمدرسة  شهداء المريخ للمراحل  السنية ولم يصبر عليهم الأحمر فغادروا وتحولوا إلى  لاعبين (أساسيين) بعدد  من فرق الدوري الممتاز الى يومنا هذا مع استعادة  أحدهم (بالملايين).

○   قرار لم أجد له أية مبررات سوى (تصفية حسابات) والتعامل (بردود  الأفعال)  في القضايا التي تخص المريخ بدلاً من ادارتها بالحكمة  والعقلانية.
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*ابراهومه  خط  أحمر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻣن ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻌﺎ
ﻣﺎ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺳﺎﻱ
لكن ﺩﻱ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ



أهم لاعب في المريخ حاليآ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

ابراهومه  خط  أحمر



خط أحمر .. وتجب حمايته .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ رابطة ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ كورة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ
ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ 
ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ 
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻤﻮﻣﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ



ﻋﻠﻢ ﻳﻤﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﺷﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺩجﻮﺭ وﺍﻋﻲ
ﺑﻔهﻢ ﻛﻮﺭﻩ
وبحﺗﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻳﺤﻤﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﺎﺟﺰﻩ
ﺯﻳﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ
ﻭﺑﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﺻﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﺎﻟﺴﺲ
ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﻀﺎﺭﻱ
ﻭﻓﻬﻢ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻠﺎﻡ ﺣﺎ ﻳﺼﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺑﺘﻠﻔﺰ
الاﺫﺍﻋﻪ بتناقش
:(
                        	*

----------


## ابو تولا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

جمهور المريخ ينبغى أن يعلم الحقيقة .. لانو ممكن يدو الجمهور ايحاء انو لاعب متمرد .. وقعد مع الهلال ...الخ من الخزعبلات .




طيب من  تاتي الحقيقة ابد من وقفة جماهرية كما ذكرت وان تحاصر الجماهير المسؤلين
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

* لمّن نتوقع من الصحفيين الكتابة فى المواضيع الكبيرة بخذلونا ... راجعوا الصحف اليوم غرقانة فى الانصرافية حتى أذنيها .
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ رابطة ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ كورة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ
ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ 
ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ 
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻤﻮﻣﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ



ﻋﻠﻢ ﻳﻤﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﺷﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻣﻮﺭ وﺍﻋﻲ
ﺑﻔﺘﻢ ﻛﻮﺭﻩ
وبحﺗﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻳﺤﻤﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﺎﺟﺰﻩ
:(



انا اؤيد هذا المقترح الجميل و ارجو العمل بيه في اقرب مباراة و كل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

انا اؤيد هذا المقترح الجميل و ارجو العمل بيه في اقرب مباراة و كل مباراة



دا كلام سمح ... ماتتخيل الأثر النفسى الممكن يعملو شغل زى ده على ابراهومة ... بجيهو احساس انو مسنود من ناس لاعندهم مصالح شخصية لا أعمال سرية ... ناس بهمها المريخ وابناء المريخ وأنا احلف صادق انو ابراهومة ده مريخابى اكتر من طارق ومن متوكل .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﺖ التﺍﻧﻲ
ﺷﻴﺒﺎ ﺟﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ
ﻓﻘﻄ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺘﺼﻞ
ﻳﻜﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ
ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺗﻜﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻮﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ يﻟﺒﺲ ﺟﻠﺎﺑﻴﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﺩﺍ
ﻳﺘﺨﻤﺨﻢ ﻳﺸﻴﻞ ﻣﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻛﺲ
ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻦ 16
ﺩﺍ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺑﺲ
:(



يمكن للمريخ أضافة اللاعب لكشفه الافريقي حتى نهاية اليوم السبت 31 يناير،

علي ان يشارك ابتداءاً من دور الـ 16 

حسب ضوابط دوري الأبطال: 

the individual complementary registration of the licenses can be registered between the 16 and 31 January only if they are accompanied with a fine of five hundred for each added player. The players whose licenses were received in CAF between 16 and 31 January shall be qualified to play only the matches of the 1/8 Finals and onwards in condition that the player is registered in his federation by 15th January of the year of the competition at the latest

الهلال قبل كدة عمل نفس الشئ مع اللاعب ليلو مبيلي في العام
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

دا كلام سمح ... ماتتخيل الأثر النفسى الممكن يعملو شغل زى ده على ابراهومة ... بجيهو احساس انو مسنود من ناس لاعندهم مصالح شخصية لا أعمال سرية ... ناس بهمها المريخ وابناء المريخ وأنا احلف صادق انو ابراهومة ده مريخابى اكتر من طارق ومن متوكل .



ومن جمال الوالي و عبدالصمت زاااااااااااااااتو
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*لازم يرجع ابراهومة ويعتذروا ليهو كمان ... بعد الزنقة الضقناها الليلة دى .. 
الله لا كسّبكم ولا ربّحكم .
*

----------


## mub25

*دى كانت كورة ابراهومة كان حسمها من بدري
لازم جماهير المريخ يكون عندها كلمة
هو المريخ ده حق حاتم ولا غيره
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كلمهم يمشو ويبقى ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺑﺮﻭﻑ انيراﻣﻮ
الﺯﻭﻝ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﺒﺲ ﺟﻠﺎﺑﻴﺘﻮ و ﺧﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﻮﺏ
ﺷﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﻭﻣﺎﺷﻲ عﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻛﺲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﺼﺒﺢ
ﻭﻝ ﻟﺴﻪ
ﺷﻴﺦ ﺷﻴﺒﺎ ﺟﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻴﻀﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ بتنحل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لن نتنازل عن ابراهومة يا ادارة افهموها
لقد اضعتم وليد علاء الدين فلن نسمح بإضاعة ابراهومة
حتى اذا أدى الأمر الى قفل النادي بالضبة والمفتاح فإبراهومة هو المريخ
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﻳﻦ ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﺩﻳﺎﺏ ﻭﺳﺎﻣﺮﻳﻦ  ﻭﺳﺎﺭﻩ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺻﻠﻴﻦ
ﻓﺎﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻟﻲ ﺑﺲ
ﺍﻟﺎﺧﺒﺎﺭ الهيﻧﻪ ﻭﺗﻘﺸﺮﻭ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ
ﺣﻴﺒﻮﻟﻨﺎ النجيضه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا اهل الوجعة هنا دوركم واعطوه الأولية
مافي وجع اكبر من اضاعة لاعب مثل ابراهومة بسبب عذر واهي
ماذا في الأمر اذا جلس ابراهومة مع ادارة الهلال فها انتم قد سجلتم المعز الهلالابي طول عمره وكذلك بكري المدينة
لا نريد ان نسمع كلام فاضي واذا جلس ابراهومة مع ابليس فأنتم السبب بإهمالكم المتعمد لصغار المريخ وكنز كنوزه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بعد انتهاء مباراة الزعيم وشالكا توجهت مجموعة من محبي الزعيم وانا منهم نحو السيد عبدالصمد وقلنا له ابراهومة خط احمر ولا تفريط فيه 
ولكن الظاهر توجد حرب خفية ضده لشنو وفي شنو ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ختو ابراهومة فى النص مع اوكرا وحتشوفو المريخ كيف
اللاعب الوحيد اللى ممكن يفهم لعب اوكرا ويلعب معه ون تو هو ابراهومة 
*

----------


## mub25

*يا جماعة خدوها منى ما فى مريخي عاقل يحارب موهبة زى ابراهومة
ده واحد جلفوطي مزروع فى المريخ فابحثوا عنه 
ابعدوا وليد علاء الدين ومن قبل دمروا ايضا لاعب صغير كان حريف اسمه دقاشية على ما اعتقد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*احتمال  ان يكون  هنالك  خطاء في  قيده  وارد 
مثله مثل  شمس الفلاح  ... 
لكن  لا  ولن  ننسي ان بالمريخ  سماسره  نجاح 
لاعبي الشباب  واقتحامهم  للتشكيله  وبروزهم 
يهدد مصالحهم  . ونجاح   الشباب سيغير  من 
المفاهيم  الاداريه  بالنادي مستفبلا  والاعتماد علي 
الشباب  مستقبلا  يضر  باصحاب  المصالح  الذي 
يتسوقون  ويربحون من سوق  وموسم الانتقلات
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

ختو ابراهومة فى النص مع اوكرا وحتشوفو المريخ كيف
اللاعب الوحيد اللى ممكن يفهم لعب اوكرا ويلعب معه ون تو هو ابراهومة 




ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺯﺍﺗﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻴﻮ ﺭﺍﻱ
ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻣﻊ ابراهومه
ﺑﺎﺳﻂﻪ ﺑﻠﺒﻦ ﺑﺲ
ﺣﻴﻮﻳﻪ
ﻃﺎﻗﻪ
ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻧﺸﺎﻁ
ﻋﻨﻔﻮﺍﻥ
ﺷﺒﺎﺏ
ﻣﺘﻌﻪ
ﻛﻔﺮ ﺯﻱ الكر
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا اهل الوجعة هنا دوركم واعطوه الأولية
مافي وجع اكبر من اضاعة لاعب مثل ابراهومة بسبب عذر واهي
ماذا في الأمر اذا جلس ابراهومة مع ادارة الهلال فها انتم قد سجلتم المعز الهلالابي طول عمره وكذلك بكري المدينة
لا نريد ان نسمع كلام فاضي واذا جلس ابراهومة مع ابليس فأنتم السبب بإهمالكم المتعمد لصغار المريخ وكنز كنوزه



المفيد ... انت جبت المفيد يا منعم .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

احتمال  ان يكون  هنالك  خطاء في  قيده  وارد 
مثله مثل  شمس الفلاح  ... 
لكن  لا  ولن  ننسي ان بالمريخ  سماسره  نجاح 
لاعبي الشباب  واقتحامهم  للتشكيله  وبروزهم 
يهدد مصالحهم  . ونجاح   الشباب سيغير  من 
المفاهيم  الاداريه  بالنادي مستفبلا  والاعتماد علي 
الشباب  مستقبلا  يضر  باصحاب  المصالح  الذي 
يتسوقون  ويربحون من سوق  وموسم الانتقلات



انا محتار فى الصمت المريب من الاداريين والصحفيين ... كأنّو فى سر كبير وراء المسألة دى .. !! فكّو دربنا وجعتو قلبنا حتى كلبنا أكل جرجير .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

نرجع لموضوعنا يا بروف انيرامو
الزول بتاع الاتحاد لبس جلابيتو و خش في المركوب
شال المفتاح وماشي على الاتحاد
يرسل الفاكس قبل تصبح
ول لسه
شيخ شيبا جاب النجيضه وقال بتنحل



ممكن يورونا الحيثيات شنو؟ .. ياخى انت مفرّغ ناس للشغل ده وبياخدوا مرتبات على الاساس ده كيف اسمو يسقط ؟ وهل يستقيم عقلاً انو كشف المريخ الحالى ناقص لاعب ؟ انا الكلام ده والله مابصدّقو !! .. مابصدّقو !! لو مشيت على اربعة وقام لى ضنب برضو مابصدقو ... فى سر كبير جداً وراء القضية دى .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لن نتنازل عن ابراهومة يا ادارة افهموها
لقد اضعتم وليد علاء الدين فلن نسمح بإضاعة ابراهومة
حتى اذا أدى الأمر الى قفل النادي بالضبة والمفتاح فإبراهومة هو المريخ



شوف يا منعم ياعزيزى نحن حنطبّق الاقتراح بتاع اللافتة ... ابراهومة خط أحمر .... بنكتب الكلام الكلام ده فى اللافتة ونكون ناس فى منتهى الرقى ... نرفع اللافتة فى مباراة أهلى الخرطوم يوم الاربعاء الجاى ... تمام ؟ .. نشوف الــ reaction بتاع الاداريين ديل ... بعد داك لكل حدث حديث .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

وين مرتضى دياب وسامرين  وساره
الناس الواصلين
فالحين لي بس
الاخبار الهينه وتقشرو بينا
حيبولنا النجيضه



لحدى ما الواصلين ديل يتصلو بالّذين يسفّهون أحلامنا .. انا مارق ساعة وراجع .
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ رابطة ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ كورة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ
ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ 
ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ 
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻤﻮﻣﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ



ﻋﻠﻢ ﻳﻤﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﺷﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺩجﻮﺭ وﺍﻋﻲ
ﺑﻔهﻢ ﻛﻮﺭﻩ
وبحﺗﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻳﺤﻤﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﺎﺟﺰﻩ
ﺯﻳﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ
ﻭﺑﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﺻﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﺎﻟﺴﺲ
ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﻀﺎﺭﻱ
ﻭﻓﻬﻢ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻠﺎﻡ ﺣﺎ ﻳﺼﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺑﺘﻠﻔﺰ
الاﺫﺍﻋﻪ بتناقش
:(




اقتراح رائع اتمني تطبيقه 
*

----------


## merrikh123

*والله دي قصة عجيبة 
لو طلع ادارة النادي عندها يد في الموضوع
ابقى هم بتهمهم مصالحهم الشخصية وليس 
المريخ يعني يوم عجب يوم ابراهومة يوم شمس 
الفلاح يوم برهان قصص غريبة وعدم وضوح وضبابيه 
تخلينا نفقد فيهم الثقة وفي اسلوب ادارة النادي 
على كل حال ربنا اجيب العواقب سليمة
                        	*

----------


## merrikh123

*والله يا دسكو 
ده انا بعتبرو حل لي كل مشاكل المريخ 
والله اولادنا عمرهم ما بعلو كعبهم على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

وانت قايل "المتوّر" نفسنا من الصباح شنو؟ بكل بجاحة وصلف فى الصفحة الأولى لجريدة قوون محامى هلالابى بتحدى المريخ انو يلعّب ابراهومة فى الدورى الممتاز ... بالواضح كدة يبو انو فى اشكالية فى اجراءات تسجيل اللاعب ... المشكلة انو لا المسئولين ... ولا اعلام المريخ دايرين يوضحو المسألةصمت مريب وغريب جداً ... رسلت لى كسلاوى الوارد بتاعو مليان ... بس عشان يتصل بى مسئول .




شكرا ايترامو على موضوع ابراهومه

حاجه غريبه لاعب كان فى الرديف وتم تصعيده للفريق الاول ولعب الموسم السابق حتى مباريات الهلال الجديد شنو عشان ناس الهلال يهددوا بيه المريخ فى مشاركات اللاعب الداخلية ...
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا ايترامو على موضوع ابراهومه

حاجه غريبه لاعب كان فى الرديف وتم تصعيده للفريق الاول ولعب الموسم السابق حتى مباريات الهلال الجديد شنو عشان ناس الهلال يهددوا بيه المريخ فى مشاركات اللاعب الداخلية ...



انا والله عقلى توقف عن التفكير ... بكرة بدل مامون ابوشيبة يكتب لينا كلامو الكلو شؤم فى شؤم ده المفروض يكون كاتب عن الموضوع ده .. ومزمل بدل الكلام عن ناس بتكلم وما بدفع و wow ..الخ من الكلام المجتر والمحفوظ والمكرر يفترض انو يكون الموضوع ده فى قلب عموده .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة merrikh123
					

والله دي قصة عجيبة 
لو طلع ادارة النادي عندها يد في الموضوع
ابقى هم بتهمهم مصالحهم الشخصية وليس 
المريخ يعني يوم عجب يوم ابراهومة يوم شمس 
الفلاح يوم برهان قصص غريبة وعدم وضوح وضبابيه 
تخلينا نفقد فيهم الثقة وفي اسلوب ادارة النادي 
على كل حال ربنا اجيب العواقب سليمة



الضبابية نحن اتعودنا عليها من الناس ديل .
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*اذن كيف نوصل هذه الاراء الى مجلس الاداره ,,,رفع لافتات اثناء مباريات المريخ تنبه المجلس ام ماهو الحل 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز فضل الله كرار
					

اذن كيف نوصل هذه الاراء الى مجلس الاداره ,,,رفع لافتات اثناء مباريات المريخ تنبه المجلس ام ماهو الحل 



بالضبط ... ان شاء اله تجيب نتيجة .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اتمنى يتكتب العلم الكبير بحجم المدرجات
اسم ابراهومه المعني بيهو كل لعيببة البراعم والناشئين والرديف
كلهم ابراهومه يمثلهم
ديل اولادنا
البزعلو لمن المريخ يتغلب
ديل البحتفلو لمن يغلب
ديل الدموعهم بتجري لمن المريخ يتظلم
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحبيب احمد اينرامو لك التحية والتقدير علي هذا البوست 

والذي اظهر جانبا مهما في شخصيتك وهو غيرتك الشديدة علي 

المريخ كما هو حال اغلب الاعضا وكذلك اصرارك الشديد علي 

معرفة الحقيقة كاملة غير منقوصة وهذا همنا جميعا وذلك لمعرفة 

مكان الخلل وعلاجه وكشف كل المتربصين بالمريخ والساعيين لهدمه 

والتغول علي مستقبل المريخ والموجود في هولا اللاعبين 

انا معك واشد من اذرك لابد من معرفة الحقيقة الكاملة ورا ابعاد ابراهومة 

للمرة التالتة ولن نكتفي باعادته فقط
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اعتقد  ان الخطأ فى وجود خانة عند تسجيله حين اخليت لاحد المحترفين على اساس عمره  المسجل فى جواز سفره ولم يتدارك الخطأ فى حينها الا ان المحزن فى الموضوع  عن كيفية تسريب الامر من داخل الادارة 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اعتقد  ان الخطأ فى وجود خانة عند تسجيله حين اخليت لاحد المحترفين على اساس عمره  المسجل فى جواز سفره ولم يتدارك الخطأ فى حينها الا ان المحزن فى الموضوع  عن كيفية تسريب الامر من داخل الادارة 



ﺯﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ
ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﺠﻠﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺷﻮﻑ ﺧﻴﻄ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺩﺍ
بوصلكم
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هذه مؤامرة  من  داخل  مجلس الادارة  سواء حاتم او غيره ولابد من  عمل  لجنة تحقيق  لمعرفة  من  يقف وراء ذلك  اذا كانت الادارة فعلا جادة  في ذلك  وفي المقابل  لابد من الرد علي الصحف الزرقاء  وتاكيد  قيده في الكشف الافريقي حالة الترقي لدور ال 8 باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*عملية تسريب المعلومات  يقوم بها  واحد مسئول عن المكتب التنفيذي وليس هذه اول مرة فهو  يسترزق من وراء ذلك والعياذ بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اذا ثبت  انه  غير  مسجل في كشف  المريخ نهائيا... اذا  هذا  عمل  منظم  واشترك فيه عدد من الجهات وفيه  رشاوي وحكاوي ....لابد من الحقيقة كاملة واتمني ان  يقوم اعضاء الداخل بالعمل في كل الاتجاهات لمعرفة الحقيقة كاملة  ووضعها امام جماهير النادي  لان في الامر تواطؤ كبير جدا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﺣﻜﺎﻳﻪ ﺗﺴﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺎﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺩﻱ معذﺑﺎﻧﻲ
ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﻊ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ و ﺯﻭﻝ ﺗﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ التﺍﻧﻲ كﺍﻥ ﻋﻨﺪﻭ ﺧﻠﺎﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﻫﻮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﺳﻤﻮ
ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺭ ﺍﻭ ﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺭ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺭ
ﻣﺎ مﺗﺰﻛﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﺎﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻓﻴﻬو اربعه ﺍﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﺲ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﺧﻠﺎﻑ
ﻣﺰﻣﻞ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ الﻭﺳﻴﻄ الﺍﺳﻤﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺭ ﺩﺍ 
ﻳﻠﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻞ اﻧﻮ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺎﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻞ ﺑﻴﻨﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻧﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﻧﺘﺮﻧﺖ 
ﻟﺎ ﺍﺫﻛﺮ 
ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻑ ﺍﻭ ﻛﻔﺮ و ﻭﺗﺮ و ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪﻳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ
ﺍﻧﻮ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﺎﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ الﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻲ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺣﺎﺭ ﻭﺍ ﻭﺍ ﻭﺍ ﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ نتيجة ﺍﻟﺎﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺪﺍ الخبر
ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﻧﺎﻗﺸﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺘﻪ ﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ 
ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻳﺎﺕ شبكة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ
ﻟﻐﺎﻳﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﻋﻠﻖ و ﻗﺎﻝ 
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺗﻔﻘﻮ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺎﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻳﻌﻤﻠﻮ الموبايﻟﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ 
ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻣﺖ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﺗﻢ تسﺭﻳﺒﻪ
ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﻗﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻓﺤﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ
ﺑﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ذلك 
ﺣﺘﺖ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭ
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*والله  يا  دسكو  الثابت  انو  في  واحد  بسرب الاخبار وما تنسي واقعة انتشار  اسم  شيخ موروكو  بالكامل في كفر ووتر...الجواز كان بعهدة المكتب التنفيذي زي ما قال العضو دكتور لؤي  ال بدا اجراءات الصفقة
                        	*

----------


## WD IBRAHIM

*إبراهومة علي خطى علاءالدين يوسف ...قبل ايام صرح أحد المسؤولين وقال ان شمس الفلاح دا تاني ما بدقها في المريخ (التقول المريخ دا حق ابوه) ...ومن المعروف ان حادثة ابراهومة مع شمس الفلاح تصاعدت بشكل ملحوظ ومغزز مع سكوت مريب من مجلس الادارة في الآونه الأخيرة ...اشك في وجود لوبي داخل قطاعات النادي ...وربنا يكضب الشينه...بس فاليعلموا أننا لن نرحمهم إذا حدث ما لا يحمد عقباه لأي من لاعبي الرديف.
                        	*

----------


## WD IBRAHIM

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

شوف يا منعم ياعزيزى نحن حنطبّق الاقتراح بتاع اللافتة ... ابراهومة خط أحمر .... بنكتب الكلام الكلام ده فى اللافتة ونكون ناس فى منتهى الرقى ... نرفع اللافتة فى مباراة أهلى الخرطوم يوم الاربعاء الجاى ... تمام ؟ .. نشوف الــ reaction بتاع الاداريين ديل ... بعد داك لكل حدث حديث .



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*فرضنا اللاعب ما مضمن فى الكشف الإفريقى .. تقوم الدنيا وتقعد للاعب يتلمس فى طريقه ولم يفرض شخصيتة حتى الآن كلاعب مؤثر ويصنع الفارق .. هذه معركه فى غير معترك ودائما صنع معارك لا تودى ولا تجيب .. وحاليا اللاعب ما قاعد يشارك فى الفريق .. فإننا لا ننكر انه لاعب مستقبل وليس حاليا مع وفرة اللاعبين المميزين فى وسط الملعب حاليا .. 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اخي الديسكو اخي احمر واصفر

المكتب التنفيذي ده فيهو مشاكل كتيرة جدا وبصراحة هو اس البلاوي 

والاشخاص الماسكين فيهو ريحتهم طلعت.

انا ماعايز اسمي اشخاص بعينهم لكن في دلائل ومؤشرات ممكن الواحد يستنطق منهاالمعلومات

اولا: تصريحات عبدالصمد انه سوف يقوم بابعاد كل المسترزقين من المريخ وقفل البلف

تانيا ابعاده لي صديق على صالح واعتقد ان هذا القرار كان من اقوى واشجع القرارات وهو بالفعل يصب 

في مصلحة الفريق.

شخص تاني هو حاتم محمد احمد اي نعم هو من قدامي اللاعبين الذين خدموا المريخ وعلى عينا وراسنا لكن كثر 

الحديث عنه واستهدافه للمواهب وبعض الاشكالات التي حصلت مع بعض الصحفيين ومشكلته الاخيرة من شمس الفلاح 

وابراهومة خير دليل على ذلك

لذلك اعتقد وانا متاكد 100100 ان حاتم محمد احمد لايصلح لهذا القطاع نهائيا لذلك لماذا الابقاء عليه في ظل كل هذة 

المشاكل والشكاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل عقرت حواء المريخ من ايجاد من يستلم هذا الملف والذي يمثل مستقبل المريخ وادارته ادارة تربوية في المقام الاول 

وان يجعل هؤلاء الشباب يتشبعون بحب المريخ وينهلون منه وان تغرس فيهم مبادئ وقيم المريخ والحماس والرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟

اتمنى ان نجد اجابات شافية لهذه الاسئلة المحيرة.
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*مصدر هلالي قانوني :أتحدى المريخ بإشراك ابراهومة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز
 

تحدى مصدر قانوني هلالي نادي المريخ ان يقوم بإشراك لاعبه ابراهومة في مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز، واكد المصدر في تصريحات لـ(قوون) ان هناك مشكلة قانونية صاحبت تسجيل ابراهومة من الرديف الى الفريق الاول تمنعه من المشاركة الرسمية مع المريخ .
واضح جداً انو كشف المريخ الآن يخلو من اسم اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب .


*

----------


## اينرامو

*يلّا .. الرأى شنو ؟
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




شخص تاني هو حاتم محمد احمد اي نعم هو من قدامي اللاعبين الذين خدموا المريخ وعلى عينا وراسنا لكن كثر 



 والله الزول ده تجيبو سيرتو طواااالي تجي في الخيال لقطة خطف بشة الكورة من حاتم وجرى بيها ومشى جاب قون للهلال وهو واقف يتفرج ..الادارة لازم تتدخل وتبعد السلبيين الضارين بالفريق عن الزعيم نهائي لاعب سابق خلاص ادى دورو وانتهينا ..مافي داعي يعملو منو اداري غصب ويعذبونا بيهو المكايدات والبحث عن المصالح الشخصيه ليست من صفات الاداري الناجح ..ما عمل لمصلحة النادي يبعد فورا ..
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

فرضنا اللاعب ما مضمن فى الكشف الإفريقى .. تقوم الدنيا وتقعد للاعب يتلمس فى طريقه ولم يفرض شخصيتة حتى الآن كلاعب مؤثر ويصنع الفارق .. هذه معركه فى غير معترك ودائما صنع معارك لا تودى ولا تجيب .. وحاليا اللاعب ما قاعد يشارك فى الفريق .. فإننا لا ننكر انه لاعب مستقبل وليس حاليا مع وفرة اللاعبين المميزين فى وسط الملعب حاليا .. 



عزيزى شاكر ... اسم ابراهومة غير موجود فى كشف الفريق ... وليس فقط الكشف الافريقى .
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




فرضنا اللاعب ما مضمن فى الكشف الإفريقى .. تقوم الدنيا وتقعد للاعب يتلمس فى طريقه ولم يفرض شخصيتة حتى الآن كلاعب مؤثر ويصنع الفارق .. هذه معركه فى غير معترك ودائما صنع معارك لا تودى ولا تجيب .. وحاليا اللاعب ما قاعد يشارك فى الفريق .. فإننا لا ننكر انه لاعب مستقبل وليس حاليا مع وفرة اللاعبين المميزين فى وسط الملعب حاليا ..



أخي شاكر المسألة ما واقفة على اللاعب ابراهومة القضية قضية خطأ فادح  فشل اداري الخطأ ده ما كان ممكن يكون مع رمضان عجب مع علاء يوسف مع جمال سالم ..تم نشر الكشف المرسل للكاف واسم اللاعب مسجل (ابراهيم محجوب ) تاني الجديد شنو  الخطأ الحصل من منو وليه حصل هل فعل هناك مؤامرة هل وهل  نحن نبحث عن الحقيقة الضايعة ولا يجب الاستهوان بالامر ..ولك ودي وتحياتي  أخي شاكر عطية ..
                        	*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*افتكر نبدأ في تنفيذ فكرة اللافته
ابراهومه مستقبل المريخ
ابراهومه خط احمر

لمن لديهم تجربه في عمل اللافتات 
التكلفه كم ونجمع المبلغ ونحدد كيفية التنفيذ
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ماذا جري للصفوة  لماذا  نختزل  المريخ  في  شخص  إبراهومه  أو  وليد  علاء الدين  او دقاشية  أين  هم  الأن  وماهو  وضعهم في  خارطة الكورة  السودانية يا ناس  بالله  فكوووووووووووووووونا  من  ابراهومه  و شمس  الفلاح  ديل  لسع  في  الطريق  وإذا  افتعلنا  مشاكل  ووضع لافتات  وغيرها  ونحن  مقبلون  على  مباراة هامة  تحدد  مصيرنا في  دوري  الابطال  اتركواابراهومه  وشوفوا  تحضيرات عزام  وقوة عزام  وبعدها  لكل  حدث حديث  من  وجهة  نظري نحن  علة الزعيم إذا لم  نثير  المشاكل  ونفتعلها  لن  نعيش في  اجواء صحية  الله  المستعان
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*نحن  وقود  المريخ  وندافع  عنه  في  كل  المحافل  ولكن  ان  نثير  نحن  المشاكل  وننساق  وراء  كتابات  الجلافيط  أري  اننا  نسير  في  الطريق  الخطاء  بوست  ابراهومة  فيه  اكثر  من  مئة  مشاركه كلها  تنسف  استقرار  النادي  وتنادي  بالتشرزم  وسب  حاتم  واسترزاق  وللاسف  كلها  مبنية على  الظن  لا  ما هاكذا  تورد  الإبل  يجب  ان  نتقصى  الحقائق  اولا  ومن  ثم ننظر  للحل  بالعين  الفاحصة  وليس  باللافتات  وصعود  الابراج  وبكره يا ناس الاتياس  وعالم السموم  وكفر وغيرها  ممن  يتربصون  بنا  لديكم  مادة  دسمة  لضرب  الزعيم  نحن  من  اثرناها  وووووووووووووووووووو  اليس  فينا  رشيد  وعاقل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

افتكر نبدأ في تنفيذ فكرة اللافته
ابراهومه مستقبل المريخ
ابراهومه خط احمر

لمن لديهم تجربه في عمل اللافتات 
التكلفه كم ونجمع المبلغ ونحدد كيفية التنفيذ



أفتكر  لو  صبينا  كل  جهودنا  في  دعم  الموجودين  لحققنا  المراد  الزعيم  ليس  ابراهومة  هل  هو  هيثم  مصطفى  جديد  في  المريخ  ولا  شنو الحكاية
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

ماذا جري للصفوة  لماذا  نختزل  المريخ  في  شخص  إبراهومه  أو  وليد  علاء الدين  او دقاشية  أين  هم  الأن  وماهو  وضعهم في  خارطة الكورة  السودانية يا ناس  بالله  فكوووووووووووووووونا  من  ابراهومه  و شمس  الفلاح  ديل  لسع  في  الطريق  وإذا  افتعلنا  مشاكل  ووضع لافتات  وغيرها  ونحن  مقبلون  على  مباراة هامة  تحدد  مصيرنا في  دوري  الابطال  اتركواابراهومه  وشوفوا  تحضيرات عزام  وقوة عزام  وبعدها  لكل  حدث حديث  من  وجهة  نظري نحن  علة الزعيم إذا لم  نثير  المشاكل  ونفتعلها  لن  نعيش في  اجواء صحية  الله  المستعان



يعنى انت شايف انو مافى أى قضية ؟ ... وماشايف انو فى موهبة يتم اغتيالها مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ؟ ... وانت ماعارف انو ابراهومة ده جاء للنادى "بى رجلينو" ؟ ... وماعارف انو مريخابى اكتر من طارق ومن متوكل زاتو ؟ .. 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*=اليس فينا رشيد وعاقل=
الزول دائماً يرقى لمستوى النقاش .. احسن . 

*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*ربط الاحداث مع بعضها يؤدى الى ان هنالك
تلاعب من قبل القائمين فى الامر الادارى
وتؤمر لاخراج بعض اللاعبين من الكشف
وتسهيل امرهم للذهاب للهلال وحادثة
علاء الدين مثال واضح والان الدور على
ابراهومة وتسريب الاخبار للصحف الهلاليه لكى تثبت
للاعب بانه غير مرغوب فيه سياسة تطفيش بفهم
*

----------


## ابومهند

*الاخ بقصد نتاكد من المشكلة موش نبني ارنا على اتهامات
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*لماذا ربط الأحداث ما يؤدي إلى ان ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح  جلسوا مع الهلال وهم سبب المشكلة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومهند
					

لماذا ربط الأحداث ما يؤدي إلى ان ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح  جلسوا مع الهلال وهم سبب المشكلة



على الاقل ديل اولاد صغار فى السن ... انت ادارتك سجلت المعز .. لعب فى الهلال 15 سنة !! ... يعنى شنو ؟
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABUBAKER
					

ربط الاحداث مع بعضها يؤدى الى ان هنالك
تلاعب من قبل القائمين فى الامر الادارى
وتؤمر لاخراج بعض اللاعبين من الكشف
وتسهيل امرهم للذهاب للهلال وحادثة
علاء الدين مثال واضح والان الدور على
ابراهومة وتسريب الاخبار للصحف الهلاليه لكى تثبت
للاعب بانه غير مرغوب فيه سياسة تطفيش بفهم



بالضبط كدة يا ابوبكر ... بالضبط .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ادارة النادي اخطات ودي حاجة عارفنها وما جديدة عليهم وعلينا 
لكن كمان ما نعمل من الحبة قبة ابراهومة زاتو مفوض يتربي علي طاعة 
ادارة النادي ويرضي بكل قراراتها طالما هو لاعب في صفوف القريق
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ادارة النادي اخطات ودي حاجة عارفنها وما جديدة عليهم وعلينا 
لكن كمان ما نعمل من الحبة قبة ابراهومة زاتو مفوض يتربي علي طاعة 
ادارة النادي ويرضي بكل قراراتها طالما هو لاعب في صفوف القريق



تمام ... متفقين يتربى .. يتربى وهو جوّه التيم  ... السؤال: لماذا سقط اسم اللاعب من كشف الفريق ؟ 
*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومهند
					

لماذا ربط الأحداث ما يؤدي إلى ان ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح  جلسوا مع الهلال وهم سبب المشكلة



ابراهومة ما متاكد لكن شمس الفلاح لم يجلس مع الهلال ابدا
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

هذه مؤامرة  من  داخل  مجلس الادارة  سواء حاتم او غيره ولابد من  عمل  لجنة تحقيق  لمعرفة  من  يقف وراء ذلك  اذا كانت الادارة فعلا جادة  في ذلك  وفي المقابل  لابد من الرد علي الصحف الزرقاء  وتاكيد  قيده في الكشف الافريقي حالة الترقي لدور ال 8 باذن الله



يا ابوالعز  .. رغم قناعتى التامة بأن هناك لعب قذر ... ولكنى استبعد ضلوع شخص واحد فى القضية هذه ... بالدارجى كدة: ده شغل جماعى !! 
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

أفتكر  لو  صبينا  كل  جهودنا  في  دعم  الموجودين  لحققنا  المراد  الزعيم  ليس  ابراهومة  هل  هو  هيثم  مصطفى  جديد  في  المريخ  ولا  شنو الحكاية



هل ابراهومه غير موجود بالكشف 
اليس نجم من نجوم الفريق
ابراهومه لاعب شاب يمثل مستقبل المريخ
الحرب علي لاعبي الرديف واضحه لمن يري بعين مجرده 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

نحن  وقود  المريخ  وندافع  عنه  في  كل  المحافل  ولكن  ان  نثير  نحن  المشاكل  وننساق  وراء  كتابات  الجلافيط  أري  اننا  نسير  في  الطريق  الخطاء  بوست  ابراهومة  فيه  اكثر  من  مئة  مشاركه كلها  تنسف  استقرار  النادي  وتنادي  بالتشرزم  وسب  حاتم  واسترزاق  وللاسف  كلها  مبنية على  الظن  لا  ما هاكذا  تورد  الإبل  يجب  ان  نتقصى  الحقائق  اولا  ومن  ثم ننظر  للحل  بالعين  الفاحصة  وليس  باللافتات  وصعود  الابراج  وبكره يا ناس الاتياس  وعالم السموم  وكفر وغيرها  ممن  يتربصون  بنا  لديكم  مادة  دسمة  لضرب  الزعيم  نحن  من  اثرناها  وووووووووووووووووووو  اليس  فينا  رشيد  وعاقل



مع احترامي ليك رايك سلبي
ولا يخدم المريخ
اي زول بفهم كوره زي ابراهومه دا بلعب قبل جمال سالم
حتى باقي الشله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ شخصيا ﻟﺎ ﺍﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺎﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺩﺍ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ
ﺑﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﺼﻐﺮ مﻭﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﻛﺪﺍ
ﺷﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺗﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻭﺍﺯﺭﻩ
من صغير
ﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻰ
ﻟﺎ ﻋﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻟﺎ اﺭﻭﺵ
ﻟﺎ ﻧﺤﻴﻒ
ﻟﺎ قصير
ﻟﺎ ﻣﻴﺘﺎﻥ
ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ و ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻣﺪﻓﻖ
اللﺍﻋﺐ الﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﺣﺴﻜﻮ ﻗﺎﻝ
ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﻛﻠﻚ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺼﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ صغير
ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﺯﻱ ﺩﺍ ﺑﺘﻔﺎﺕ

ﻫﻮﻭﻭﻭﻱ
ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺭﺍﻳﻮ ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻨﺎ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ شخصيا ﻟﺎ ﺍﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺎﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺩﺍ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ
ﺑﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﺼﻐﺮ مﻭﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﻛﺪﺍ
ﺷﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺗﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻭﺍﺯﺭﻩ
من صغير
ﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻰ
ﻟﺎ ﻋﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻟﺎ اﺭﻭﺵ
ﻟﺎ ﻧﺤﻴﻒ
ﻟﺎ قصير
ﻟﺎ ﻣﻴﺘﺎﻥ
ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ و ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻣﺪﻓﻖ
اللﺍﻋﺐ الﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﺣﺴﻜﻮ ﻗﺎﻝ
ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﻛﻠﻚ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺼﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ صغير
ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﺯﻱ ﺩﺍ ﺑﺘﻔﺎﺕ

ﻫﻮﻭﻭﻭﻱ
ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺭﺍﻳﻮ ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻨﺎ



تعظيم سلام والله يا دسكو .
*

----------


## kampbell

*شوف تصرح الامين العام للنادي في موضوع ابراهومه  
يدعوا للحيره .... بس صراحه انا ما مقتنع بي الكلام دا 
و اشك انوا هو زاتوا مقتنع بيه  ياخي كلام ما يقنع شافع فما بالك بنا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا الليلة باذن الله بجيب ليكم النجيضة 

بس خلو المصدر يرد علي التلفون 

ماعجزت عنه الصحف باذن الله يجيكم هنا الليلة ومهما كانت نتائجه
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الامين العام : لاتوجد اي مشكلة قانونية او ادارية فى مشاركة ابرهومه 

 فى تصريح للامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  ردا على ما جاء في بعض الصحف على لسان مصدر قانوني بوجد اشكالية قانونية  فى اشراك اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب , موضحا بانه لاتوجد اي مشكلة ادارية او  قانونية فى اشراك اللاعب سواء مع الفريق الاول او الرديف وان القرار فى ذلك  يعود الى الاجهزة الفنية , مذكرا بان اللاعب ابرهومه كان مدرجا فى الكشف  الافريقي فى الموسم السابق , وفى هذه الموسم استدعاه الجهاز للمشاركة فى  المعسكر الاعدادي فى القاهرة ثم فى الدوحة وشارك فى عدد من المباريات  الوديه الاعدادية , وكان ضمن قائمة اللاعبين فى مباراة كمبالا سيتي الودية  بمدينة بورتسودان .
 ومن جهة اخري ناشد الامين العام الاعلام المريخي وجماهير  المريخ بعدم الانسياق وراء الاخبار المدسوسه التى تحاول النيل من استقرار  الفريق وتمارس الاغتيال المعنوي للاعبين .
 مؤكدا ان الاهتمام بلاعبي المراحل السنية مسالة استراتيجية  يتنباها مجلس الادارة وتدخل ضمن الخطة التى اعتمدها المجلس . بحسبانهم  مستقبل المريخ , وسيتم تصعيد عدد كبير منهم فى فترة الانتقالات الصيفية .
 كما سيتم اضافة لاعبين جدد للكشف الافريقي للمريخ حال ترقي  المريخ لمرحلة المجموعات .وان كل هذه الخيارات تتم برؤئية الجهاز الفني  الذى نثق فيه تمام الثقه وندعم وننفذ خياراته فى المنافسات المحلية  والافريقية .
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*قبل كدا سمعت بمحمد احمد دقاشيه
قالو ود لعاب
قلت الله يشوفني دقاشيه
لمن شفتو 
لقيتو زول بفهم كوره
لكن
فيهو عيب كبير
جسنو تعبان جدا جدا
يستحيل يستمر في الملاعب للاسف
ف كتبت في الشبكه
انو دقاشيه لعاب
لكن انسوهو
باين اننا ما محظوظين
انتظرنا سنين
جانا وليد 
سمعت انو ود حريف
قلت الله يوريني ليهو
لمن شفتو لقيت انو زول فعلا لعاب
لكن صدمت بنحافه جسمه
واقتنعت انو لن يفيد
اما ابراهيم محجوب
اسادتي بيهو خلوها
واسالو باسكال و كروجر وقارزيتو
واضربو تلفون لكروجر قولو ليهو
قوارديولا قال ليك شنو بخصوص ابراهيم
نحنا كلامنا ما في زول بقتنع بيهو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هنالك  لوبي  يرفض  قتل سوق الانتقالات والسمره بالمريخ  
ذهب سكواها  وادكو  وعلاء الزهره والكثير من المحترفين
من اجل التغير  والتبديل والكسب  فقط وليس لضعف مستوياتهم 
واقسم لكم انه  لن ينجح لاعب ناشئ او اي لاعب من لاعبي الشباب 
بالمريخ  لان نجاحهم يعني تغير المفاهيم  والاعتماد علي الشباب
يعني قفل  البلف  
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الامين العام : لاتوجد اي مشكلة قانونية او ادارية فى مشاركة ابرهومه



فى تصريح للامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ردا على ما جاء في بعض الصحف على لسان مصدر قانوني بوجد اشكالية قانونية فى اشراك اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب , موضحا بانه لاتوجد اي مشكلة ادارية او قانونية فى اشراك اللاعب سواء مع الفريق الاول او الرديف وان القرار فى ذلك يعود الى الاجهزة الفنية , مذكرا بان اللاعب ابرهومه كان مدرجا فى الكشف الافريقي فى الموسم السابق , وفى هذه الموسم استدعاه الجهاز للمشاركة فى المعسكر الاعدادي فى القاهرة ثم فى الدوحة وشارك فى عدد من المباريات الوديه الاعدادية , وكان ضمن قائمة اللاعبين فى مباراة كمبالا سيتي الودية بمدينة بورتسودان .
ومن جهة اخري ناشد الامين العام الاعلام المريخي وجماهير المريخ بعدم الانسياق وراء الاخبار المدسوسه التى تحاول النيل من استقرار الفريق وتمارس الاغتيال المعنوي للاعبين .
مؤكدا ان الاهتمام بلاعبي المراحل السنية مسالة استراتيجية يتنباها مجلس الادارة وتدخل ضمن الخطة التى اعتمدها المجلس . بحسبانهم مستقبل المريخ , وسيتم تصعيد عدد كبير منهم فى فترة الانتقالات الصيفية .
كما سيتم اضافة لاعبين جدد للكشف الافريقي للمريخ حال ترقي المريخ لمرحلة المجموعات .وان كل هذه الخيارات تتم برؤئية الجهاز الفني الذى نثق فيه تمام الثقه وندعم وننفذ خياراته فى المنافسات المحلية والافريقية .




إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس   




طيب اذا ده كلام الامين العام  وين  المشكلة ؟؟ الكلام ده واضح ..هل الاعلام الازرق  قصد البلبلة ؟؟ ولو كده الصحف الحمراء لم تتطرق للموضوع مطلقا ..مزمل ..ابو شيبة ..علم الدين  هاشم ..سلك ..مافي واحد فيهم  جاب سيرة  وفي كل الاحوال   ما السبب في ذلك  سكوتم يؤكد ان هناك مشكلة ..عارفين حاجة وما عايزين  يتكلمو ا ..
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*كلام للاستهلاك فقط 
هل تعتقد ان غارزيتو ما بفهم كوره  و ما بعرف بفرز اللاعب الكويس من العب طيب كروجر  دا  ما بيعرف 
يا ناس قوووولوا بسم الله  كيف يستوي المدير الفني يبعد اللاعب عن الكشف الافريقي و هو  مقتنع بيه ميه الميه 
و بل بالعكس  يكون مالك و مجدي في الكشف و ابراهومه براااا  ياخي دا كلام  يخش عقل  زول
                        	*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

كلام للاستهلاك فقط 
هل تعتقد ان غارزيتو ما بفهم كوره  و ما بعرف بفرز اللاعب الكويس من العب طيب كروجر  دا  ما بيعرف 
يا ناس قوووولوا بسم الله  كيف يستوي المدير الفني يبعد اللاعب عن الكشف الافريقي و هو  مقتنع بيه ميه الميه 
و بل بالعكس  يكون مالك و مجدي في الكشف و ابراهومه براااا  ياخي دا كلام  يخش عقل  زول



+
كلامك سليم
الحقيقة مشاركة الاخ محمد سيف
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

هنالك  لوبي  يرفض  قتل سوق الانتقالات والسمره بالمريخ  
ذهب سكواها  وادكو  وعلاء الزهره والكثير من المحترفين
من اجل التغير  والتبديل والكسب  فقط وليس لضعف مستوياتهم 
واقسم لكم انه  لن ينجح لاعب ناشئ او اي لاعب من لاعبي الشباب 
بالمريخ  لان نجاحهم يعني تغير المفاهيم  والاعتماد علي الشباب
يعني قفل  البلف  




ده الحقيقة
*

----------


## سامرين

*مفروض هنا تكون في وقفه وقفه قويه تخلي مجلسنا الهمام يوضح لينا الحقيقه دون رياء تعبنا من التسطيح واعدام المواهب وتطفيشها من المريخ ليه اي لاعب فيهو فائده وامل بيتحارب والوراء كل ده منو والبيسرب اخبار اجتماعات المجلس من داخل المجلس ومن فتره طويله الناس بتلوك في منو البيطلع اسرارنا وبيحكي عن الاجتماعات لمتين حانقعد نفور ونبرد المريخ اتاذي بما فيهو الكفايه فخلونا نقول كفايه للسوس البنخر في جسدنا ويهدم في المريخ كفااايه
                        	*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

ماذا جري للصفوة  لماذا  نختزل  المريخ  في  شخص  إبراهومه  أو  وليد  علاء الدين  او دقاشية  أين  هم  الأن  وماهو  وضعهم في  خارطة الكورة  السودانية يا ناس  بالله  فكوووووووووووووووونا  من  ابراهومه  و شمس  الفلاح  ديل  لسع  في  الطريق  وإذا  افتعلنا  مشاكل  ووضع لافتات  وغيرها  ونحن  مقبلون  على  مباراة هامة  تحدد  مصيرنا في  دوري  الابطال  اتركواابراهومه  وشوفوا  تحضيرات عزام  وقوة عزام  وبعدها  لكل  حدث حديث  من  وجهة  نظري نحن  علة الزعيم إذا لم  نثير  المشاكل  ونفتعلها  لن  نعيش في  اجواء صحية  الله  المستعان




ابراهومه تم تسجيله قبل خمسة اعوام بشباب المريخ وتالق ولفت الانظار
تم تصعيده للرديف وقاد الرديف للفوز بأول بطوله
شارك مع الفريق الاول فكان التألق
تم تصعيده للفريق الاول ثم اعادته للرديف
تألق الموسم السابق في خواتيمه ولعب مباراة القمة
كل المباريات التي شارك فيها بمعسكري مصر وقطر تألق فيها بعد الحاقه بالمعسكرين
اشاد به مدربي الخصم قبل مدربه
تألق في مباراة شالكة وصنع هدف التعادل لعنكبة بطريقة الكبار
لاعب هكذا يتم ابعاده 
اري ان الذي ابعده هو من يثير المشاكل وليس من يريد معالجة المشكله
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا الليلة باذن الله بجيب ليكم النجيضة 

بس خلو المصدر يرد علي التلفون 

ماعجزت عنه الصحف باذن الله يجيكم هنا الليلة ومهما كانت نتائجه




والله يااخ مرتضي ايا كان مصدرك
الحقيقة ابراهومه محارب من اداريين بالمريخ
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*اللافته في مباراة الاهلي هي الحل
*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

اللافته في مباراة الاهلي هي الحل



نعم و  هي التي يخاف منها المجلس  و لانها تخلق رائ عام و غضب من الجمهور ص
صدقوني سترون في اليوم التاني  رد الفعل  للمجلس  نعم للافته  و لا للركوع لهولا السماسره
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

هنالك  لوبي  يرفض  قتل سوق الانتقالات والسمره بالمريخ  
ذهب سكواها  وادكو  وعلاء الزهره والكثير من المحترفين
من اجل التغير  والتبديل والكسب  فقط وليس لضعف مستوياتهم 
واقسم لكم انه  لن ينجح لاعب ناشئ او اي لاعب من لاعبي الشباب 
بالمريخ  لان نجاحهم يعني تغير المفاهيم  والاعتماد علي الشباب
يعني قفل  البلف  




لازم من قفل البلف
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا الليلة باذن الله بجيب ليكم النجيضة 

بس خلو المصدر يرد علي التلفون 

ماعجزت عنه الصحف باذن الله يجيكم هنا الليلة ومهما كانت نتائجه




ياريييييييييييييييييييييييت  والله يامورتا 

*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

اللافته في مباراة الاهلي هي الحل



دى بسْ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ابحثوا عن الشخص الذي يحارب المواهب الصاعدة في كشف الزعيم
الحكاية واضحة زي الشمس السماسرة والارزقية لا يريدون لهؤلاء الشباب قيادة الفرقة بدل جوقة المحترفين الذين يأتون عن طريق اكلي قروش الوالي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[QUOTE=SHAKIRATEYA;796974]فرضنا اللاعب ما مضمن فى الكشف الإفريقى .. تقوم الدنيا وتقعد للاعب يتلمس فى طريقه ولم يفرض شخصيتة حتى الآن كلاعب مؤثر ويصنع الفارق .. هذه معركه فى غير معترك ودائما صنع معارك لا تودى ولا تجيب .. وحاليا اللاعب ما قاعد يشارك فى الفريق .. فإننا لا ننكر انه لاعب مستقبل وليس حاليا مع وفرة اللاعبين المميزين فى وسط الملعب حاليا ..                                                   
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

=اليس فينا رشيد وعاقل=
الزول دائماً يرقى لمستوى النقاش .. احسن . 




222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ شخصيا ﻟﺎ ﺍﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺎﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﺩﺍ ﺧﻄ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ
ﺑﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﺼﻐﺮ مﻭﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﻛﺪﺍ
ﺷﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺗﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻭﺍﺯﺭﻩ
من صغير
ﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻰ
ﻟﺎ ﻋﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ
ﻟﺎ اﺭﻭﺵ
ﻟﺎ ﻧﺤﻴﻒ
ﻟﺎ قصير
ﻟﺎ ﻣﻴﺘﺎﻥ
ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ و ﻣﻮﻫﺒﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻣﺪﻓﻖ
اللﺍﻋﺐ الﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﺗﺰﻛﺮ ﺣﺴﻜﻮ ﻗﺎﻝ
ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﻛﻠﻚ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺼﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ صغير
ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﺯﻱ ﺩﺍ ﺑﺘﻔﺎﺕ

ﻫﻮﻭﻭﻭﻱ
ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺭﺍﻳﻮ ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻨﺎ



جدع يا دسكووووووووووو براااااااااافو عليك
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ خلاصة ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ
ﺣﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻢ
ﻣﺴﻮﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺑﺲ
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﻗﻨﻌﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ مﻣﻜﻦ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻭﺍﻱ ﺷﻲ
ﻟﻜن ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻳﺤﻤﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﻧﻤﺮ ﻭﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺑﻴﻦ
ﻣﺴﻮﻟﻴﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﻴﻪ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ
ﺣﺎ ﻧﺎﻛﺪ ﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺑﺨﻴﺮ
والﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺳﻨﺪ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻭﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺒﻜﻢ
ﻣﺎ ﺗﺘﻜﻠﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ
ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﺿﻤﺎﻥ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

نحن  وقود  المريخ  وندافع  عنه  في  كل  المحافل  ولكن  ان  نثير  نحن  المشاكل  وننساق  وراء  كتابات  الجلافيط  أري  اننا  نسير  في  الطريق  الخطاء  بوست  ابراهومة  فيه  اكثر  من  مئة  مشاركه كلها  تنسف  استقرار  النادي  وتنادي  بالتشرزم  وسب  حاتم  واسترزاق  وللاسف  كلها  مبنية على  الظن  لا  ما هاكذا  تورد  الإبل  يجب  ان  نتقصى  الحقائق  اولا  ومن  ثم ننظر  للحل  بالعين  الفاحصة  وليس  باللافتات  وصعود  الابراج  وبكره يا ناس الاتياس  وعالم السموم  وكفر وغيرها  ممن  يتربصون  بنا  لديكم  مادة  دسمة  لضرب  الزعيم  نحن  من  اثرناها  وووووووووووووووووووو  اليس  فينا  رشيد  وعاقل



وممن نتقصى الحقائق يا زعيم اهناك بعد تصريح الفريق حقيقة أحق لنتقصاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو شأنك ان كنت ترى أن ابراهومة لا يستحق ان نقف من اجله وان مطالبنا بإعادة ابراهومة ستنسف الإستقرار في المريخ!!!!
يا حبيب استقرار المريخ في قوة فريقه وفي حماية لاعبيه وفي احساسهم بأن الجمهور لهم وبهم
حتى لا نقول اكلنا يوم أكل الثور الأبيض فنحن نريد ان نعرف الحقيقة كاملة دون مداراة
من تظنهم يتربصون بنا هم فعلاً سيخطفون اللاعب وسترى
نترك لعيبتنا يتسربون للهلال خوفاً علي الإستقرار
وبماذا سيفيدنا الإستقرار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!! 
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وممن نتقصى الحقائق يا زعيم اهناك بعد تصريح الفريق حقيقة أحق لنتقصاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو شأنك ان كنت ترى أن ابراهومة لا يستحق ان نقف من اجله وان مطالبنا بإعادة ابراهومة ستنسف الإستقرار في المريخ!!!!
يا حبيب استقرار المريخ في قوة فريقه وفي حماية لاعبيه وفي احساسهم بأن الجمهور لهم وبهم
حتى لا نقول اكلنا يوم أكل الثور الأبيض فنحن نريد ان نعرف الحقيقة كاملة دون مداراة
من تظنهم يتربصون بنا هم فعلاً سيخطفون اللاعب وسترى
نترك لعيبتنا يتسربون للهلال خوفاً علي الإستقرار
وبماذا سيفيدنا الإستقرار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!! 



والله كلمتووو يا منعم و بوست ابراهومة نحن نراه اهم بوست في الوقت الحالي و الدليل على ذلك في خلال  48 ساعة تقريبآ عدد الصفحات وصل الرقم 17 و لسااااااااااا الى ان يرتاح لنا باااااااااااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وممن نتقصى الحقائق يا زعيم اهناك بعد تصريح الفريق حقيقة أحق لنتقصاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو شأنك ان كنت ترى أن ابراهومة لا يستحق ان نقف من اجله وان مطالبنا بإعادة ابراهومة ستنسف الإستقرار في المريخ!!!!
يا حبيب استقرار المريخ في قوة فريقه وفي حماية لاعبيه وفي احساسهم بأن الجمهور لهم وبهم
حتى لا نقول اكلنا يوم أكل الثور الأبيض فنحن نريد ان نعرف الحقيقة كاملة دون مداراة
من تظنهم يتربصون بنا هم فعلاً سيخطفون اللاعب وسترى
نترك لعيبتنا يتسربون للهلال خوفاً علي الإستقرار
وبماذا سيفيدنا الإستقرار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!! 



لله درك من رجل 
كلام سليم 
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ خلاصة ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ
ﺣﻤﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻢ
ﻣﺴﻮﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺑﺲ



لذلك لابد من اللافته
شخصيا متبرع ب 100 جنيه لعمل اللافته
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*[QUOTE=الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار;797295]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

فرضنا اللاعب ما مضمن فى الكشف الإفريقى .. تقوم الدنيا وتقعد للاعب يتلمس فى طريقه ولم يفرض شخصيتة حتى الآن كلاعب مؤثر ويصنع الفارق .. هذه معركه فى غير معترك ودائما صنع معارك لا تودى ولا تجيب .. وحاليا اللاعب ما قاعد يشارك فى الفريق .. فإننا لا ننكر انه لاعب مستقبل وليس حاليا مع وفرة اللاعبين المميزين فى وسط الملعب حاليا ..                                                   




باص ابراهومه لعنكبة في الهدف الثاني امام شالكة فقط يعلن عن شخصيته
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

اما ابراهيم محجوب
اسادتي بيهو خلوها
واسالو باسكال و كروجر وقارزيتو
واضربو تلفون لكروجر قولو ليهو
قوارديولا قال ليك شنو بخصوص ابراهيم
نحنا كلامنا ما في زول بقتنع بيهو



ابراهومه افضل لاعب سوداني اليوم
بالمناسبة ابراهومه عمره 21 سنه 

*

----------


## kartoub

*نتمني ان تعالج الأمور بحنكة وليس كما يتم تناول الموضوع لكي لا نصحي علي خروج مبكر من الأبطال مع مراعاة الحالة النفسية للشبل
                        	*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*في السلك
بابكر سلك
والله تبارونا، تشجعوا الممتاز كلو


> سمعنا بسقوط اسم إبراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي.
> إن صح هذا الكلام.
> يبقى ده سقوط إداري تجب محاسبة صاحبه مهما كان.
> وإن كان الإبعاد مقصود.
> تبقى دي حرب مُعلنة من أشعلها لا يهمه وزرها.
> ويبقى نحاربو بالواضح كده.
> فقتل روح الانتماء في شبل تدرج عندنا.
> ويملك من الموهبة ما يؤهله للاحتراف الخارجي.
> التسريب الذي ده هو المحتاج لقفل البلف.
> وكت أصلها فيها قفيل بلوفة.
> مفروض تتقفل البلوفة المسرِّبة يا ناس.

والى لقاء..
سلك 

*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*امسكو مشاكل حاااااااااتم من 2013 لحدي بدايت الموسم دا وشوفو مشاكلو مع منو وعشان شنو .. حاتم في المكان الغلط واسالو القامه اسماعيل حسن من عمايل عاحتم وبجبج العفن النتن عن الحاجات البعملها مع الناشئين والمشكله المنعو نشرها في صحيفة الهدف واخرها ترصد حاتم لي ابراهومه وشمس الفلاح بداية الموسم .. حااااتم بلطجي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*في انتظارك يا مورتا لنقف على حقيقة الموضوع
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

في السلك
بابكر سلك
والله تبارونا، تشجعوا الممتاز كلو


> سمعنا بسقوط اسم إبراهومة من الكشف الأفريقي.
> إن صح هذا الكلام.
> يبقى ده سقوط إداري تجب محاسبة صاحبه مهما كان.
> وإن كان الإبعاد مقصود.
> تبقى دي حرب مُعلنة من أشعلها لا يهمه وزرها.
> ويبقى نحاربو بالواضح كده.
> فقتل روح الانتماء في شبل تدرج عندنا.
> ويملك من الموهبة ما يؤهله للاحتراف الخارجي.
> التسريب الذي ده هو المحتاج لقفل البلف.
> وكت أصلها فيها قفيل بلوفة.
> مفروض تتقفل البلوفة المسرِّبة يا ناس.

والى لقاء..
سلك 




القضية دى بتبيّن لينا الصحفيين الشرفاء .
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

يعنى انت شايف انو مافى أى قضية ؟ ... وماشايف انو فى موهبة يتم اغتيالها مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ؟ ... وانت ماعارف انو ابراهومة ده جاء للنادى "بى رجلينو" ؟ ... وماعارف انو مريخابى اكتر من طارق ومن متوكل زاتو ؟ .. 



كل الكلام  دا  علي  العين والراس  هل  الضرورة  تقتضي  أن  نثير  مشاكل  ابراهومة  والمريخ  مقبل  على  مباراة تحدد  مصيره  ام  اولى  ان شكك  في  مريخية  طارق  ومتوكل  هل  هو الحل  هل  الحل  في  الصعود  للابراج والبكاء  والعويل  ام  ماذا  تريدون .  فرضا  بأن  إبراهومة  غير  مسجل في  الكشف هل  هذا  يعني  ان  نضيع  مكتسبات  المريخ  وهل  اصبح  ابراهومة هو  الكيان  ياناس  يجب  ان تعالج  الأمور  بعقلانية  لا  بالعاطفة  والهمجية  مع  احترامي لكل الاراء
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

مع احترامي ليك رايك سلبي
ولا يخدم المريخ
اي زول بفهم كوره زي ابراهومه دا بلعب قبل جمال سالم
حتى باقي الشله



حبيبنا الدسكو  ماهو  الحل  هل  التصعيد  الإعلامي  حل  ام  اللافتات  وإثارة  المشاكل حل  اتفق معك  بأن ابراهومة  شبل  من اشبال  الزعيم  ولكن  يجب  ان  لا نختذل  المشكل  في  ابراهومة  يجب  ان نبحث  في  الاول  اساس  المشكلة ومن  ثم  نقدم  النصح  والإرشاد  هنالك  رجال  يقودون  دفة  الزعيم  والكيان  ليس  ابراهومة  مع  احترامي لرايكم   علمونا  ماهو  الحل  الانسب  واين  السلبية  في  راي  هذا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					


ابراهومه تم تسجيله قبل خمسة اعوام بشباب المريخ وتالق ولفت الانظار
تم تصعيده للرديف وقاد الرديف للفوز بأول بطوله
شارك مع الفريق الاول فكان التألق
تم تصعيده للفريق الاول ثم اعادته للرديف
تألق الموسم السابق في خواتيمه ولعب مباراة القمة
كل المباريات التي شارك فيها بمعسكري مصر وقطر تألق فيها بعد الحاقه بالمعسكرين
اشاد به مدربي الخصم قبل مدربه
تألق في مباراة شالكة وصنع هدف التعادل لعنكبة بطريقة الكبار
لاعب هكذا يتم ابعاده 
اري ان الذي ابعده هو من يثير المشاكل وليس من يريد معالجة المشكله



كل  الذي ذكر  صحيح  ولكن اين  المشكلة  هنالك  لوبي  وهنالك  من  يريد  أن  يعدم  المواهب  وهنالك  طيب  حددوا  المشكلة  ومن  بعدها  نتفاكر  في  طريقة الحل  الأنجع  وليس  بإثارة  البلبلة  والعويل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يسن احمد النجار
					

اللافته في مباراة الاهلي هي الحل



الحل  في  الصعود  للكشافات  وإحتلال النادي  وضرب  طارق  ومتوكل  وحتى  غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kartoub
					

نتمني ان تعالج الأمور بحنكة وليس كما يتم تناول الموضوع لكي لا نصحي علي خروج مبكر من الأبطال مع مراعاة الحالة النفسية للشبل



بعدها حيث لا  ينفع  الندم  ولا  ابراهومة  للأسف  تكون  الشماته
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ابحثوا عن الشخص الذي يحارب المواهب الصاعدة في كشف الزعيم
الحكاية واضحة زي الشمس السماسرة والارزقية لا يريدون لهؤلاء الشباب قيادة الفرقة بدل جوقة المحترفين الذين يأتون عن طريق اكلي قروش الوالي



البحث  عن  الحقيقة وبدون  التجريح  والسب  واللعن  حتى  تستبين  الامور  والرياح العاتية  يجب ان  ينحني لا  كل  كبير وعاقل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*[QUOTE=عبد المنعم خليفة;797313]وممن نتقصى الحقائق يا زعيم اهناك بعد تصريح الفريق حقيقة أحق لنتقصاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو شأنك ان كنت ترى أن ابراهومة لا يستحق ان نقف من اجله وان مطالبنا بإعادة ابراهومة ستنسف الإستقرار في المريخ!!!!
يا حبيب استقرار المريخ في قوة فريقه وفي حماية لاعبيه وفي احساسهم بأن الجمهور لهم وبهم
حتى لا نقول اكلنا يوم أكل الثور الأبيض فنحن نريد ان نعرف الحقيقة كاملة دون مداراة
من تظنهم يتربصون بنا هم فعلاً سيخطفون اللاعب وسترى
نترك لعيبتنا يتسربون للهلال خوفاً علي الإستقرار
وبماذا سيفيدنا الإستقرار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا حبيب  عبدالمنعم  ماهو  الحل  في رايكم هل بالافتات  واحتلال  النادي  والعويل  وإثارة  المشاكل  قوة  في  الزعيم  اتفق  معك في  موهبة  ابراهومة  ونمر  وشمس  الفلاح  ولكن  اختلف  كل الإختلاف  في  الطريقة التي  تنادون  بها  لحل  المشكلة  ما كان  حل  المشكلة  بمشكلة  وإضاعة  كل  الذي كنا  ننادي  به هل  الحل  في  اللافتات وصعود  الإنارة  وإحتلال  النادي ؟؟؟؟؟
انتظر  رايك في  الحل 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻫﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ
ﻭﻣﺎ ﺗﺎﺧﺪ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻮﺭ ﺑﺤﺴﺎﺳﻴﻪ
وجهة ﻧﻆﺮﻧﺎ بسﻳﻂﻪ ﺟﺪﺍ
ﻋﺎﻭﺯﻳﻦ ﻧﻮﺻﻞ وجهة ﻧﻆﺮﻧﺎ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ
ﻭﻣﻮﺍﻛﺐ
ﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﺴئ ﻟﺰﻭﻝ
ﻭﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﻂﻠﻊ ﻛﺸﺎﻓﺎﺕ
ﻭﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﺤﺮﻕ ﻟﺴﺎﺗﻚ
ﻭﻟﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﻠﻖ ﺑﺤﺠﺎﺭ
ﻟﺎﻧﻨﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ
ﻭﻟﺎ ﻟﺎ ﺳﻤﺢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺘﺨﻠﻔﻴﻦ ﺭﺟﻌﻴﻴﻦ
ﺑﻨﻌﺮﻑ ﻧﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻂﻴﺐ
ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻨﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ الفﺭﻳﻖ
ﻟﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﻩ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ ﺷﺎﻳﻠﻨﻬﻢ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺭﺍﺳﻨﺎ ﺩﺍ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﻔﺎﻋﻠﻨا ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﻳﺨﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻣﻌﺎ
ﻟﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﻓﺘﻜﺮ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ يﻟﻘﻰ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺸﺠﻊ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻩ ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﻭﻏﻴﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻢ
ﻫﻤﻴﻢ ﺑﻠﻌﻴﺒﺘﻪ ﻭﺑﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ
ﺩﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻳﺠﻮﺩ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ
ﻟﺎﻧه ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﺳﻨﺪ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺗﻴﻤﻪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﻔﻮﻕ دائﻣﺎ
و ﻣﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺣﺎ ﺗﻨﺘﺞ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ
ﻣﻦ قطعة ﻗﻤﺎﺵ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻪ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻲ ﺍﻱ ﺍﺩﺏ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﻭﺍﻱ ﺗﺤﻀﺮ 
ﻣﻨﺘﻬﻰ الﺫﻭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻗﻲ ﻟﻤﻦ
ﺍﺣﻤﻞ ﻟﺎﻓﺘﻪﻭﺍﻗﻴﻒ

 اﻋﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺍﻱ ﻗﺪﺍﻣﻚ كمسول

ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻓﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻃﺎﺣﺖ ﺑﻔﺮﻋﻮﻥ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ
قوة الﻛﻠﻤﻪ ورصانة ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﺗﻜﻔﻲ لهزيمة ﺑﻠﺪ
ﺧﻠﻴﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻔﺖ ﺍﻧﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ 
ﻣﺎ ﻳﻬﻤﻨﺎ
اﻭﻟﺎﺩﻧﺎ ﻧﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ 
ﻭﺍﻥ ﺩﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﺮ ﻟﺎﻥ ﻧﺤﺘﺪ ﻭﻧﺨﺘﻠﻒ 
ﺍﺧﺘﻠﺎﻓﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ قوي
انﺗﺼﺎﺭ لذاتنا ومريخيﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻴﻠﻪ.
احترامي
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*للاسف الشديد  الخوف  من  العواقب  هو  المضيع السودان  البلد الوحيدة في الدنيا  كل واحد جاريها من طرف  ويقول  ليبك  معليش  خليهم  عشان البلد ما تتفرتق  ...  سايبين  الاتحاد  العام لما   كورتنا بقت  اسوا كورة  عشان خايفين من الفيفا  يوقفنا دوليا  وعارفين سلفا  الاتحاد موقفنا  دوليا  وبمذلة كمان   وكان  اشرف واكرم ليناا  يوقفنا الفيفا ولا  يطلعنا اتحاد  مجدي  واسامة من كل مولد بلاحمص

حسع  خايفين علي مشوار لمريخ الافريقي  عشان  كدة  نعالج الامور  بالسياسة



هووووووووووووووووو ي  مافي ساسة ولا كياسة  لا في داعي  لافريقيا  اذا كان الثمن  السكوت  علي من  يحارب  المريخ  عديل  كدة وما  داسيها ... ايوة اطلعوا  الابراج واحرقوا الدنيا  كلها عسشان  كلو  جبان  وخاين يلزم حدوده  وبعد داك  كلوا حاجة ملحوقة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

للاسف الشديد  الخوف  من  العواقب  هو  المضيع السودان  البلد الوحيدة في الدنيا  كل واحد جاريها من طرف  ويقول  ليبك  معليش  خليهم  عشان البلد ما تتفرتق  ...  سايبين  الاتحاد  العام لما   كورتنا بقت  اسوا كورة  عشان خايفين من الفيفا  يوقفنا دوليا  وعارفين سلفا  الاتحاد موقفنا  دوليا  وبمذلة كمان   وكان  اشرف واكرم ليناا  يوقفنا الفيفا ولا  يطلعنا اتحاد  مجدي  واسامة من كل مولد بلاحمص

حسع  خايفين علي مشوار لمريخ الافريقي  عشان  كدة  نعالج الامور  بالسياسة



هووووووووووووووووو ي  مافي ساسة ولا كياسة  لا في داعي  لافريقيا  اذا كان الثمن  السكوت  علي من  يحارب  المريخ  عديل  كدة وما  داسيها ... ايوة اطلعوا  الابراج واحرقوا الدنيا  كلها عسشان  كلو  جبان  وخاين يلزم حدوده  وبعد داك  كلوا حاجة ملحوقة



التحقيق فى هذه القضية اهم من اى شىء ... لأنها تحدد مستقبل المريخ .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*= يا حبيب عبدالمنعم ماهو الحل في رايكم هل بالافتات واحتلال النادي والعويل وإثارة المشاكل قوة في الزعيم اتفق معك في موهبة ابراهومة ونمر وشمس الفلاح ولكن اختلف كل الإختلاف في الطريقة التي تنادون بها لحل المشكلة ما كان حل المشكلة بمشكلة وإضاعة كل الذي كنا ننادي به هل الحل في اللافتات وصعود الإنارة وإحتلال النادي ؟؟؟؟؟ =

اول حاجة منو القال داير يصعد ابراج الانارة؟ ... ومنو القال داير يحتل النادى؟ .. التعبير عن الرأى باللافتات اسلوب يدل على الرقى والتحضّر .. ومن خلال هذه اللافتة ستصل الرسالة لمجلس الادارة وستصل للمتواطئين فى هذه الكارثة .
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*الاخ اينرامو
لك التحية والله كلامك سليم 100%
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

الحل  في  الصعود  للكشافات  وإحتلال النادي  وضرب  طارق  ومتوكل  وحتى  غارزيتو



ارجوك اخي الكريم لاتقولني مالم اقله
قلت لافته وهو اسلوب حضاري للفت مجلس الاداره
لسنا بلطجية ولا صعاليق لنضرب ونحتل النادي
اللافته في مباراة الاهلي هي الحل

*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

كل الكلام  دا  علي  العين والراس  هل  الضرورة  تقتضي  أن  نثير  مشاكل  ابراهومة  والمريخ  مقبل  على  مباراة تحدد  مصيره  ام  اولى  ان شكك  في  مريخية  طارق  ومتوكل  هل  هو الحل  هل  الحل  في  الصعود  للابراج والبكاء  والعويل  ام  ماذا  تريدون .  فرضا  بأن  إبراهومة  غير  مسجل في  الكشف هل  هذا  يعني  ان  نضيع  مكتسبات  المريخ  وهل  اصبح  ابراهومة هو  الكيان  ياناس  يجب  ان تعالج  الأمور  بعقلانية  لا  بالعاطفة  والهمجية  مع  احترامي لكل الاراء



وهل اصبح الكيان الاداريين الذين يحاربون ابراهومه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## اينرامو

*منذ الآن انا غير معنى بشىء الا هذه القضية ... أقول هذا وانا فى كامل قواى العقلية وحالتى المعتبرة شرعاً وقانوناً ... وسأتحمل كل التبعات .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*والشعار ياهو دا:
كُلّـــنا ابراهـــــومـــة 
*

----------


## برعى القانون

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

والشعار ياهو دا:
كُلّـــنا ابراهـــــومـــة 



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

والشعار ياهو دا:كُلّـــنا ابراهـــــومـــة 



عايزين شعار اقوى من كدة
                        	*

----------


## برعى القانون

*الشفافية مطلوبة
*خرج الامين العام لنادى المريخ بتصريحات  صحفيه بالامس طالب من خلالها انصار الفريق بعدم الإلتفات للاقاويل التى  تتحدث عن خطأ فى تسجيل اللاعب الشاب إبراهيم محجوب إبراهومه وإن إبعاده من  القائمه الافريقيه كان بقرار فنى
*شخصياً اتفق مع الامين العام فى  الجزئية الاولى التى تتعلق بعدم وجود بخطأ فى تسجيل اللاعب.ولكننى اختلف  معه تماماً فى التاكيد بان إبعاده عن القائمة الافريقيه كان بقرار الجهاز  الفنى
*هل يُمكن للسيد طارق عثمان الطاهر ان يشرح لنا كيفية صدور قرار  من الجهاز الفنى بإبعاد اللاعب ثم ياتى ويغضب من فشل إضافته للكشف  الافريقي؟هل يمتلك غارزيتو(شخصيتين)تختفى واحده وتظهر الاخرى لتناقض قرارات  الاولى؟
*لا ادرى لماذا تذكرت تبريرات سابقة عن إبعاد الجهاز الفنى  للثنائى (مازن)شمس الفلاح وإبراهومه من معسكر الفريق فى القاهره قبل ان  يكتشف الجميع ان السبب الاساسى كان خلافات بين الثنائى والمسئول الاول عن  المراحل السنيه
*شخصياً اعرف جيداً ان (شخصية)اللاعب إبراهيم محجوب صعبة  المراس وتحتاج لتعامل خاص وتربوى فى المقام الاول حتى ناخذ افضل ماعندها  ونُعالج سلبياتها ولكن اين هى هذه الشخصيات التى يجب ان تقوم بهذا الدور فى  قطاع المراحل السنية بنادى المريخ؟
*اقولها بملء الفم ان مغادرة إبراهومه لكشوفات المريخ اصبحت مسائلة وقت ليس إلا فى ظل التعامل الغريب والإهمال الذى يجده الشباب
*ولن  يكون إبراهومه لوحده المغادر فهنالك اكثر من إسم شاب اصبح ينتظر نهاية  عقده لمغادرة ديار الاحمر بسبب وجود بعض الشخصيات التى لايُمكن ان تعمل فى  (مراكز لعلاج الإدمان)ناهيك عن قطاع يمثل مستقبل المريخ
*هى رسالة  اوجهها لمجلس المريخ والسيد رئيس النادى الذى اصبح المسئول الاول عن هذا  القطاع بضرورة التحرك وإنقاذ مايُمكن إنقاذه قبل فوات الاوان.
اخر الكلام
 ألا قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
   ما رأيك اخى موســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. .
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

**هل يُمكن للسيد طارق عثمان الطاهر ان يشرح لنا كيفية صدور قرار من الجهاز الفنى بإبعاد اللاعب ثم ياتى ويغضب من فشل إضافته للكشف الافريقي؟هل يمتلك غارزيتو(شخصيتين)تختفى واحده وتظهر الاخرى لتناقض قرارات الاولى؟
=======
د. جيكل ومستر هايد ... شيزوفرينيا ... أبيت الكلام المغطغت وفاضى وخمج . 
*

----------


## الاشتر

*شترة اولى 
حينما تغيب الحقيقة فانك تفتح باباً واسعاً للشائعات ، فغياب المعلومة في زمن صحافةالشتل يجعل كل شي جائز وممكن .
يمكن للصحافة عندنا ان تقول ان غارزيتو قال يا عدس الفراشة او بيت ابوي .
فكل الاجانب عندنا لاعبين كانوا او مدربين يشكون من شتل الصحافة عندنا ، فالصحافة عندنا تفتقد لاول مقومات العمل الصحفي واشتراطاته وهي (المصداقية ) .
وكثرة الشتل الذي تقوم به صحافتنا لو كان زرعاً لاصبحنا اصحاب اكبر غابة في العالم .
ولكن هذا لا يعف الناطق الرسمي في المريخ ان يرد على تلك الشائعات ، فظل توفر وسائل التواصل وموقع المريخ ، فيمكن ان يطفي الحريق في بدايةاشتعاله ، فمن السهل ان تطفي النار المشتعلة في عود الثقاب ولكن يصعب حينما تشتعل النار في الهشيم .
شترة ثانية
فكرة صياغة لافته يكتب عليها الرسالة التي نريد فكرة حضارية ، ولكن هل استنفدنا كل الوسائل لمعرفة الحقيقة حتى نلجا لتلك الوسيلة ، فلقاء صغير يقوم به صحفي مبتدي مع اللاعب يوضح الحقائق او تصريح مغتضب من مجلس الادارة يبين الحقائق ، اضافة الى ان اللعب صغير في العمر وليس خبرةفي التعامل الاعلامي ، فربما اراد المجلس تربيته بطريقة يراها هي الصحيحة ، ومثل هذه الاحتجاجات من الجماهير ربما تربي في اللاعب العصيان ، ويتسرب اليه احساس بانه فلتة زمانه .
والتجارب والامثلة تقول ان اللاعب خارج هلال مريخ لا يساوي شي ، ودونك كل اللعيبة الذين استغنت عنهم القمة ،اين يلعب موسى الزومة ، اين اكرم ، اين السعودي ، عمر بخيت ، بل اين هيثم والعجب في خارطة الاعلام الان ، القمة هي تمنح اللاعب الاضواء ، ومن يتعالى عليها لا مكان له في خارطة الكرة السودانية .
هل ابراهومة هو اللاعب الخارق او ميسي السودان ، فان اراد ان يذهب الى اين مكان فليذهب فلا تمنحوا اللاعبين اكثر مما يستحقون ، فلابد ان يعلم اللاعب ان اللعب للمريخ هو امنية وشرف له في المقام الاول .
شترة 3
استغرب كثيرون لعدم ادراج اسم ابراهومة في الكشف الافريقي ، مع تفوق اللاعب في كل المباريات التي خاضها مع المريخ ؟
مدرب البرازيل في كاس العالم في كوريا واليابان كان يشرك صاحب القدم اليسارية في خمس دقائق وبعد ان يضمن اللقاء ، وفي كثير من المباريات لا يشركه ، فسالته الصحافةالبرازيلية لماذا لا تدفع بدينلسون من بداية المباراة لما يتمتع به اللاعب من مهارة كبيرة ؟ فردالمدرب البرازيلي باجابة مختصرة وقال لو كان على كل دولة ان تشارك بلاعب واحد لاخترت دينلسون ليمثل البرازيل .
ولان السائل يفهم في امر الكرةاكتفى بتلك الاجابة ولم يسال مرة اخرى ، لفهمة ان المدرب يعرف امكانيات كل لاعب ومتى يحتاج اليها .
شترة
المريخ هو نجم والنجوم تتمنى الناس  ان تصل اليها 


*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*المسالة مش  بس ابراهومة فقط البزعل انو في تهديدات ظهرت بانهم  ما  حيدقوها تاني في المريخ هو شمس لفلاح


وهذا للاسف  حاصل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﻳﻦ ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﺩﻳﺎﺏ
ﺯﻭﻟﻚ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﻮﻥ ﺍﺻﻠﻮ
ﺩﺍ ﺗﻠﻔﻮﻥ 
ﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﺏ قﺭﺍﺵ ﺍﺻﻮ
:)
                        	*

----------


## برعى القانون

*تقول المريخ حق ابوهو 
 الموضوع مابيتحكي بصراحة 
 بس بديكم نقاط وانتو اتصرفو 
 موضوع ابراهومة بقي تحدي بين حاتم وصديقة ياسر الشريف وابراهومه
 حاتم قالها بي صحيح العبارة لي ابراهومة ياانا ياانت في المريخ دا 
 ياتحمو لاعبكم ومستقبلكم ياتقعدو تتفرجو 
 حاتم ناقل كلام مغلوط لي مجلس المريخ عن الولد دا 
 وللاسف في ناس في المجلس صدقوهو واتبنو خط ضد ابراهومه 
أهايا الاشــــتر رأيك شو في الكلام  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 يعنى تصفية حســابا ت شخصية والمتضرر هو المريخ . 
 اللهم احمى المريخ ن ابنائه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب .  

*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*إبراهومة .. قصة موهبة تطرب الجماهير وتغضب الإداريين أقنع كل الأجهزة الفنية ولم يؤمن به عبد الصمد…!!!

تقرير: محمد بلة
يعتبر  لاعب رديف المريخ إبراهيم محجوب “إبراهومة” من أفضل المواهب الكروية في  الساحة بالبلاد مما جعله يتسلل إلى قلوب الجماهير الرياضية بشكلٍ عام وإلى  جمهور المريخ على وجه الخصوص، بعد تقديمه لمستوى أقل ما يوصف بالمدهش  والمختلف فهو يملك موهبة كبيرة وإمكانات قل ما توجد في الميادين الخضراء،  وظل إبراهومة يشكل حضوراً متواصلاً في كافة المنتخبات الوطنية السنية  إبتداءً من منتخب الناشئين والشباب والأولمبي، إذ ظل يلعب باسم الوطن لمدة  خمسة سنوات متوجاً نفسه النجم الأول في كل المشاركات على رأسها تتويجه  بجائزة أفضل لاعب بالوطن العربي من خلال بطولة المنتخبات الشباب العرب  والتي استضافتها الأردن في عام 2012 ،وقدم من خلالها إبراهومة مستوىً أذهل  كل المراقبين والمتابعين للبطولة، الأمر الذي جعل أندية الخليج تطادره  وتسابق مسئولي تلك الأندية في الحضور إلى الخرطوم للظفر بخدمات الفلتة ولكن  فشلت كل المحاولات في إحتراف إبراهومة وذلك بتمسك المريخ بلاعبه رافضاً  التخلي عن أفضل موهبة صاعدة بالكرة السودانية .ولكن الناظر إلى مشاركات  اللاعب مع الأحمر يجدها لا تتناسب ومقدراته وامكاناته الخرافية، الأمر الذي  يفرض التساؤل المنطقي والموضوعي، لماذا لا يتم إشراك إبراهومة بشكلٍ مستمر  أو لماذا لا يتم الإعتماد عليه والفريق في قمة الحاجة لخدماته، ولماذا يتم  الدفع بعناصر أقل منه بكثير.
زامر الحي
سبق وقلنا ان زامر الحي لا  يطرب، هل تنطبق هذه المقولة على حالة اللاعب كل ذلك بالإضافة إلى إبعاد  أفضل لاعب شاب بالسوح الرياضية بالبلاد من كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء ، الكابتن  عادل أمين لاعب المريخ الاسبق وأحد الذين أشرفوا على اللاعب تدريبياً من  قبل عندما كان يتولى منصب المدرب العام لفريق الشباب بالنادي إذ إبتدر  مهندس الكرة السودانية حديثه قائلاً : ما يحدث لإبراهومة أمر مدهش ولا يصدق  على الإطلاق من واقع الموهبة الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها اللاعب فهو إضافة  حقيقية لكل فريق يلعب له وتابع: إبراهومة يملك حلول كثيرة ولديه خيال كروي  وموهبة فطرية في الهجوم أو الوسط في صناعة اللعب لا يوجد مثيل له الآن وإذا  إعتمد المريخ عليه في المرحلة المقبلة سيحقق نجاحات كبيرة بلا شك والدليل  مشاركاته السابقة سواءً محلياً أمام الهلال وخارجياً أمام شالكه الألماني  وغيره، لذلك أطالب الإدارة المريخية والجهاز الفني باتاحة الفرصة الكاملة  للاعب حتى يستطيع تقديم كل ما لديه من مخزون بدني وفني خاصةً وأن الأندية  أصبحت تعتمد على العنصر الشاب بما يملكه من دوافع ومخزون فني وبدني أفضل .
العقلية العقيمة
ما  أسلفنا ذكره يوضح بجلاء العقلية العقيمة التي تدير الشأن الكروي بالبلاد ،  كيف لا وإدارة المريخ تسبعد أفضل المواهب الكروية بصورة تبعد عن الإحتراف  ولم نفيق من صدمتنا تلك التي تتماشي مع الفاقد التربوي الذي يدير العملية  الرياضي ليخرج عبد الصمد محمد عثمان بتصريح يلخص الحال المائل بأنهم قاموا  باستصحاب إبراهومة إلى الدوحة كأنه يمتن عليه أو على المريخ لا علم لنا  بذلك.
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*إبراهومة .. قصة موهبة تطرب الجماهير وتغضب الإداريين أقنع كل الأجهزة الفنية ولم يؤمن به عبد الصمد…!!!

تقرير: محمد بلة
يعتبر  لاعب رديف المريخ إبراهيم محجوب “إبراهومة” من أفضل المواهب الكروية  في  الساحة بالبلاد مما جعله يتسلل إلى قلوب الجماهير الرياضية بشكلٍ عام  وإلى  جمهور المريخ على وجه الخصوص، بعد تقديمه لمستوى أقل ما يوصف بالمدهش   والمختلف فهو يملك موهبة كبيرة وإمكانات قل ما توجد في الميادين الخضراء،   وظل إبراهومة يشكل حضوراً متواصلاً في كافة المنتخبات الوطنية السنية   إبتداءً من منتخب الناشئين والشباب والأولمبي، إذ ظل يلعب باسم الوطن لمدة   خمسة سنوات متوجاً نفسه النجم الأول في كل المشاركات على رأسها تتويجه   بجائزة أفضل لاعب بالوطن العربي من خلال بطولة المنتخبات الشباب العرب   والتي استضافتها الأردن في عام 2012 ،وقدم من خلالها إبراهومة مستوىً أذهل   كل المراقبين والمتابعين للبطولة، الأمر الذي جعل أندية الخليج تطادره   وتسابق مسئولي تلك الأندية في الحضور إلى الخرطوم للظفر بخدمات الفلتة ولكن   فشلت كل المحاولات في إحتراف إبراهومة وذلك بتمسك المريخ بلاعبه رافضاً   التخلي عن أفضل موهبة صاعدة بالكرة السودانية .ولكن الناظر إلى مشاركات   اللاعب مع الأحمر يجدها لا تتناسب ومقدراته وامكاناته الخرافية، الأمر الذي   يفرض التساؤل المنطقي والموضوعي، لماذا لا يتم إشراك إبراهومة بشكلٍ  مستمر  أو لماذا لا يتم الإعتماد عليه والفريق في قمة الحاجة لخدماته،  ولماذا يتم  الدفع بعناصر أقل منه بكثير.
زامر الحي
سبق وقلنا ان زامر الحي لا  يطرب، هل تنطبق هذه المقولة على حالة اللاعب كل  ذلك بالإضافة إلى إبعاد  أفضل لاعب شاب بالسوح الرياضية بالبلاد من كشوفات  الفرقة الحمراء ، الكابتن  عادل أمين لاعب المريخ الاسبق وأحد الذين  أشرفوا على اللاعب تدريبياً من  قبل عندما كان يتولى منصب المدرب العام  لفريق الشباب بالنادي إذ إبتدر  مهندس الكرة السودانية حديثه قائلاً : ما  يحدث لإبراهومة أمر مدهش ولا يصدق  على الإطلاق من واقع الموهبة الكبيرة  التي يتمتع بها اللاعب فهو إضافة  حقيقية لكل فريق يلعب له وتابع: إبراهومة  يملك حلول كثيرة ولديه خيال كروي  وموهبة فطرية في الهجوم أو الوسط في  صناعة اللعب لا يوجد مثيل له الآن وإذا  إعتمد المريخ عليه في المرحلة  المقبلة سيحقق نجاحات كبيرة بلا شك والدليل  مشاركاته السابقة سواءً محلياً  أمام الهلال وخارجياً أمام شالكه الألماني  وغيره، لذلك أطالب الإدارة  المريخية والجهاز الفني باتاحة الفرصة الكاملة  للاعب حتى يستطيع تقديم كل  ما لديه من مخزون بدني وفني خاصةً وأن الأندية  أصبحت تعتمد على العنصر  الشاب بما يملكه من دوافع ومخزون فني وبدني أفضل .
العقلية العقيمة
ما  أسلفنا ذكره يوضح بجلاء العقلية العقيمة التي تدير الشأن الكروي  بالبلاد ،  كيف لا وإدارة المريخ تسبعد أفضل المواهب الكروية بصورة تبعد عن  الإحتراف  ولم نفيق من صدمتنا تلك التي تتماشي مع الفاقد التربوي الذي  يدير العملية  الرياضي ليخرج عبد الصمد محمد عثمان بتصريح يلخص الحال  المائل بأنهم قاموا  باستصحاب إبراهومة إلى الدوحة كأنه يمتن عليه أو على  المريخ لا علم لنا  بذلك.
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاشتر
					

شترة اولى 
حينما تغيب الحقيقة فانك تفتح باباً واسعاً للشائعات ، فغياب المعلومة في زمن صحافةالشتل يجعل كل شي جائز وممكن .
يمكن للصحافة عندنا ان تقول ان غارزيتو قال يا عدس الفراشة او بيت ابوي .
فكل الاجانب عندنا لاعبين كانوا او مدربين يشكون من شتل الصحافة عندنا ، فالصحافة عندنا تفتقد لاول مقومات العمل الصحفي واشتراطاته وهي (المصداقية ) .
وكثرة الشتل الذي تقوم به صحافتنا لو كان زرعاً لاصبحنا اصحاب اكبر غابة في العالم .
ولكن هذا لا يعف الناطق الرسمي في المريخ ان يرد على تلك الشائعات ، فظل توفر وسائل التواصل وموقع المريخ ، فيمكن ان يطفي الحريق في بدايةاشتعاله ، فمن السهل ان تطفي النار المشتعلة في عود الثقاب ولكن يصعب حينما تشتعل النار في الهشيم .
شترة ثانية
فكرة صياغة لافته يكتب عليها الرسالة التي نريد فكرة حضارية ، ولكن هل استنفدنا كل الوسائل لمعرفة الحقيقة حتى نلجا لتلك الوسيلة ، فلقاء صغير يقوم به صحفي مبتدي مع اللاعب يوضح الحقائق او تصريح مغتضب من مجلس الادارة يبين الحقائق ، اضافة الى ان اللعب صغير في العمر وليس خبرةفي التعامل الاعلامي ، فربما اراد المجلس تربيته بطريقة يراها هي الصحيحة ، ومثل هذه الاحتجاجات من الجماهير ربما تربي في اللاعب العصيان ، ويتسرب اليه احساس بانه فلتة زمانه .
والتجارب والامثلة تقول ان اللاعب خارج هلال مريخ لا يساوي شي ، ودونك كل اللعيبة الذين استغنت عنهم القمة ،اين يلعب موسى الزومة ، اين اكرم ، اين السعودي ، عمر بخيت ، بل اين هيثم والعجب في خارطة الاعلام الان ، القمة هي تمنح اللاعب الاضواء ، ومن يتعالى عليها لا مكان له في خارطة الكرة السودانية .
هل ابراهومة هو اللاعب الخارق او ميسي السودان ، فان اراد ان يذهب الى اين مكان فليذهب فلا تمنحوا اللاعبين اكثر مما يستحقون ، فلابد ان يعلم اللاعب ان اللعب للمريخ هو امنية وشرف له في المقام الاول .
شترة 3
استغرب كثيرون لعدم ادراج اسم ابراهومة في الكشف الافريقي ، مع تفوق اللاعب في كل المباريات التي خاضها مع المريخ ؟
مدرب البرازيل في كاس العالم في كوريا واليابان كان يشرك صاحب القدم اليسارية في خمس دقائق وبعد ان يضمن اللقاء ، وفي كثير من المباريات لا يشركه ، فسالته الصحافةالبرازيلية لماذا لا تدفع بدينلسون من بداية المباراة لما يتمتع به اللاعب من مهارة كبيرة ؟ فردالمدرب البرازيلي باجابة مختصرة وقال لو كان على كل دولة ان تشارك بلاعب واحد لاخترت دينلسون ليمثل البرازيل .
ولان السائل يفهم في امر الكرةاكتفى بتلك الاجابة ولم يسال مرة اخرى ، لفهمة ان المدرب يعرف امكانيات كل لاعب ومتى يحتاج اليها .
شترة
المريخ هو نجم والنجوم تتمنى الناس  ان تصل اليها 





فى شترة يوم مباراة الأهلى ..بعد بكرة ان شاء الله .. تعال وشوف .. قيّم وأحكم .
*

----------


## الاشتر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

فى شترة يوم مباراة الأهلى ..بعد بكرة ان شاء الله .. تعال وشوف .. قيّم وأحكم .



يا اينرامو حينما احرق بوعزيزي نفسه كان يريد ارسال رسالة انه عاطل عن العمل ولم يعلم بان النار التي اشعلها في جسده سوف تمتد وتحرق عرش بن علي .
المريخ بحاجة الى الاستقرار وتوحيد الصف ، في ظل الصراع المحتدم بين الادارة الحالية والمعارضة ، وان القيام بمثل هذه المبادرات تفتح الباب واسعا للذين لا يريدون للمريخ ان يستقر، والان هم في مرحلة الخلاية النائمة في انتظار اي تعثر للمريخ محليا او قاريا حتى ينقضوا لينهشوا في جسد المريخ .
وخاصة ان المريخ مقبل على البطولة الافريقية وهو بحاجة الى الاستقرار وتوحيد الجماهير المريخية ، وحديثنا هذا لا نعني به تغييب الجمهور فمن حق الجمهور ان يعرف كل شي عن فريقه وما يدور داخل اروقته ،ولكن بما يضمن استقرار المريخ وتحقيق الغايات الكبرى ، فخروج المريخ من هذه المرحلة يعني ذهاب الادارة الحالية وفقدان البطولات المحلية ايضاً .
شتره 
موضوع ابراهومة يمكن علاجه بطريقه اخرى ، فلا تجعلوا قضية ابراهومة تنسف استقرار المريخ .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




استقرار المريخ وتحقيق الغايات الكبرى ، فخروج المريخ من هذه المرحلة يعني ذهاب الادارة الحالية وفقدان البطولات المحلية ايضاً .
شتره 
موضوع ابراهومة يمكن علاجه بطريقه اخرى ، فلا تجعلوا قضية ابراهومة تنسف استقرار المريخ .



اذا كان خوفاً علي الإستقرار الذي تنشده سنفقد لاعبين فما مفهوم الإستقرار
هل الإستقرا للفرقة ام للمجلس أم ما المقصود بالإستقرار؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

فى شترة يوم مباراة الأهلى ..بعد بكرة ان شاء الله .. تعال وشوف .. قيّم وأحكم .



لا هو اصلا ما في علاقه بين الجالتين
دينيلسون شفناهو بلعب كيف
ما زول نتيجه بتاع استعراض
لعاب واي شي
عشان كدا ما احترف في اوروبا ناهيك من يلعب في المنتخب
ما كانمجدي رغم المهاره
اما ابراهيم زول مقارنه بالموجودين
يعتبر الافضل
الباشا و راجي ومجدي وكوفي كلهم ولا ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اذا كان خوفاً علي الإستقرار الذي تنشده سنفقد لاعبين فما مفهوم الإستقرار
هل الإستقرا للفرقة ام للمجلس أم ما المقصود بالإستقرار؟؟؟؟



لا شك يا اخي  وحبيبي  ابن خليفة وما داير اقولها بلسان (كامبوس ) عشما مني بان تكون  صاحب البرج الشهير.
ان استقرار الفريق من استقرار الادارة والعكس صحيح ، ولكن اهل الفيزياء يقولون ان لكل فعل ردة مساوية له في القوة مضادة له في الاتجاة ،فان تحميل امر ابراهومة اكثر مما يجب ، ينسف استقرار الفريق والادارة معاً ، فلا يمكن ان تكون ردة فعلنا قوية بهذه القوة لمجرد ان صحفي هلالي قال اتحدى المريخ ان يشرك ابراهومة في مباراة. فهذا ليس من المنطق او الحكمة ، وان كان الاجابة على استفسارات عشاق الاحمر واجب وضرورة على من يديرون الشان المريخي 
شترة 
اخطاء الهلالاب في تسجيل احمد بيتر ، وقفل السيستم في وجه سيدي بيه وظلت خانته شاغرة لمدة ستة اشهر والهلال يدفع راتبه بالدولار  ، ولم يحمل احد لافته في وجه الادارة الهلالية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاشتر
					

لا شك يا اخي  وحبيبي  ابن خليفة وما داير اقولها بلسان (كامبوس ) عشما مني بان تكون  صاحب البرج الشهير.
ان استقرار الفريق من استقرار الادارة والعكس صحيح ، ولكن اهل الفيزياء يقولون ان لكل فعل ردة مساوية له في القوة مضادة له في الاتجاة ،فان تحميل امر ابراهومة اكثر مما يجب ، ينسف استقرار الفريق والادارة معاً ، فلا يمكن ان تكون ردة فعلنا قوية بهذه القوة لمجرد ان صحفي هلالي قال اتحدى المريخ ان يشرك ابراهومة في مباراة. فهذا ليس من المنطق او الحكمة ، وان كان الاجابة على استفسارات عشاق الاحمر واجب وضرورة على من يديرون الشان المريخي 
شترة 
اخطاء الهلالاب في تسجيل احمد بيتر ، وقفل السيستم في وجه سيدي بيه وظلت خانته شاغرة لمدة ستة اشهر والهلال يدفع راتبه بالدولار  ، ولم يحمل احد لافته في وجه الادارة الهلالية.



اخي الحبيب انا لا يهمني الهلال من غفيره الى رئيسه ولا اهتم لما يقول اعلامه 
ما يهمني هنا فقط أننا ككيان مريخي يجب ان يكون عملنا مؤسسي ومبني علي إحترام كل الأطراف من أصغر عضو الى كبيرنا ود الياس
وهذا الأمر لا يتأتي الا بوضع النقاط فوق الحروف وما رأيته بأم عين خلال اليومين الماضيين جعلني اراجع نفسي في كثير من القضايا التي كنت اركن اليها
انا هنا عندما اتكلم عن ابراهومة ليس المعنى انني اعنيه هو وليس غيره وانما المبدأ في حد ذاته هو الذي يؤرقني ويقلق منامي رجل ثبت لنا في ثلاثة مناسبات محاولة اقصائه ومع آخرون من نفس مجموعته عن المشاركة في معسكر الإعداد بالقاهرة والدوحة وأخيراً من الكشف الأفريقي لماذا لم يخاف علي الإستقرار من ظل يحاول إقصاء ابراهومة ام من يحاولون الأقصاء لا يأتيهم الباطل من بين ايديهم ولا من خلفهم؟؟؟!!!.
يا حبيب نحن شعب المريخ الذين نموت عشقاً فيه ليست لنا أجندة سياسية ولا إجتماعية ولا اقتصادية وليست لنا عداوة مع كائن من يكون وهو مريخي ما لم يحيد عن الطريق ونراه يعرض المريخ للخسران المبين وعندها صدقني ستسقط كل الفواصل وتذوب كل الأقنعة وتبقى الحقيقة ماثلة امام الأعين. 
*

----------


## ابومهند

*اي مشكلة له طرفين شايف الإخوان مركزين على واحد الإدارة الطرف الاخر هل هو الحمل الوديع لماذا نتهرب من جلوس اللاعب مع ناس الهلال وهو في كشوفات المريخ كلنا شاهد الصورةفي الموقع الهلالية أفضل نترك الادارة تحل المشكلة بهدوء
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*=كلنا شاهد الصورةفي الموقع الهلالية أفضل نترك الادارة تحل المشكلة بهدوء=
الادارة البتتكلم عنها دى سجلت المعز وكان لاعب الهلال 15 سنة !! ..بعدين مايقعد نحن علاقات الناس الاجتماعية مابنقدر نتدخل فيها .. ابراهومة دا لمن يكون فى التشكيلة مميّز جداً ودا البهمنا .
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*نعم كلنا ابراااااااااااااااااااهومة ..
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




هل ابراهومة هو اللاعب الخارق او ميسي السودان ، فان اراد ان يذهب الى اين مكان فليذهب فلا تمنحوا اللاعبين اكثر مما يستحقون ، فلابد ان يعلم اللاعب ان اللعب للمريخ هو امنية وشرف له في المقام الاول .



لماذا  تحصر الموضوع في ابراهوما ..الموضوع كيف يتعامل مسئول النشيء في النادي مع النشيء ذهب  وليد علاء والشمس الفلاح وابراهوما في الطريق ..نحن نسأل عن من هذا الذي  يعوث فسادا في الزعيم  من هذا الذي يدير النادي ب(علي بالطلاق ) المشكلة أكبر يا حبيبنا ..(حاتم محمد احمد لابراهومة (علي الطلاق تاني ماتدقها في المريخ )!!!!!!!
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اذا كان خوفاً علي الإستقرار الذي تنشده سنفقد لاعبين فما مفهوم الإستقرار
هل الإستقرا للفرقة ام للمجلس أم ما المقصود بالإستقرار؟؟؟؟



سؤالك وجيه .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

لماذا  تحصر الموضوع في ابراهوما ..الموضوع كيف يتعامل مسئول النشيء في النادي مع النشيء ذهب  وليد علاء والشمس الفلاح وابراهوما في الطريق ..نحن نسأل عن من هذا الذي  يعوث فسادا في الزعيم  من هذا الذي يدير النادي ب(علي بالطلاق ) المشكلة أكبر يا حبيبنا ..(حاتم محمد احمد لابراهومة (علي الطلاق تاني ماتدقها في المريخ )!!!!!!!



الموضوع دا ... اترهّل .. رغم المحاولات الجادّة من البعض لكشف الحقيقة ... والواتساب هو السبب .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ولا اللافته اترفعت
ولا ابراهومه رجع
ولا دا لا دا

باين انو ليبيا ضياع زمن
والرديف زيادة محن

كدا كدا
بله محمدنا
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*اخوي العزيز الدسكو أفضل نرتب البيت الداخلي بعد ملحمة عزام
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ولا اللافته اترفعت
ولا ابراهومه رجع
ولا دا لا دا

باين انو ليبيا ضياع زمن
والرديف زيادة محن

كدا كدا
بله محمدنا



بالتنسيق مع التراس جوارح  المريخ " تم الاتفاق على تبنيها للافتة .. بعد مباراة عزام وفى اول مباراة فى الدورى سيتم رفعها .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومهند
					

اخوي العزيز الدسكو أفضل نرتب البيت الداخلي بعد ملحمة عزام



الالتراس مهم جداً فى قضية زى دى .. والبعد الاعلامى مهم ... لذا تم تأجيلها للمباراة فى الدورى "بعد مباراة عزام والتى ستكون منقولة تلفزيونياً .
*

----------

